# Single girls having/considering IVF part 4



## aweeze

New thread 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yeh meeeee first (well second to Lou so can't be bad!!!)

I had a positive consultation with Mr Trew and all ready to go for monitored cycle mid July.  Met one of my lovely London TTC long surfers in the waiting room with my donor's partner.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just bookmarking the new thread. Must get to bed as early start for clinic tomorrow Laura x


----------



## Damelottie

Great news JJ1 - glad you can get going so early again xxx


----------



## Felix42

Oo, me first?!

Congrats Dottie. That's great news re your embies.  for the 2ww. Hope you are taking it easy. 

Laura, wishing you lots of  for tomorrow. & remember, zero guilt! You give your job above and beyond already. 

Muddy, hope you are keeping sane. Not long now. 

Tommie, welcome back.  

Rose, hope you're ok too. 

Well, quick update my end - I managed to do 3 injections tonight due to finishing off two pens & starting another. All feeling pretty routine now but I'm still amazed I'm going for EC next week. Surreal!

My Dad has his follow up appointment tomorrow so keeping everything crossed. My brother can't come with me next week & unfortunately none of my friends are available for various reasons. I'm feeling ok about that now though (apart from the reason my parents aren't coming of course). 

Hello to everyone else and I'll catch up properly with everyone soon I hope. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura thinking of you hun 

Dottiep hope you and your embryos have a safe trip back home

Felix really hope everything goes well for your Dad, and of course your follies!!

Someone (?lulu) asked about known donors and it was said it was cheaper  -to be honest if you go with a known donor through the clinic it is the most expensive treatment route, as you have to pay for double the tests, quarantine sperm and storage (I now have 40 vials of sperm at 3 clinics in 2 countries) , I think I had to pay an additional 1500 pounds initially for using a known donor regardless, and when I asked why I was told that if it is a clinic donor the costs are carried by the clinic and thus shared by the clients and this can be many many clients/couples, as they can have 10 families per donor, but she said the bonus is it is on tap, you don't have to worry about supply running out or them reaching their familiy total, plus all the added benefits of knowing about them/contact etc.

Have a good day
L x


----------



## Roo67

laura - hope EC went/goes well today and you don't feel too guilty, you are sick now as having a minor op.

Felix - hope you're dad gets good results today  - I know how worrying it is as am going through similar with my mum at the mo  

JJ1 - Good news on your consult - great that you are ready to get going again now.   that this is to be your turn.

Hi to everyone else.

Roo xx


----------



## pippa38h

Does anyone know which clinics in the North East import sperm (especially Scandanavian - I`m fair, tall & blue eyed)?
Thanks


----------



## Roo67

Hi Pippa,

Sorry I can't help with your question - someone from the northeasties thread may be able to help.

JCUH get most of their sperm from London, i'm afraid that is no use to you at all  

Roo x


----------



## pippa38h

Thanks Roo, actually that is a lot of help - I`m interested in JCUH and glad to know they rely on a bigger bank of donors than just locally


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi girls, just out of recovery after EC and feeling a bit fragile but ok. 20 eggs (so much for lower drugs dose producing fewer eggs)... Off back to waterloo then home to mums for relaxing afternoon and wait nervously for fertilisation call tomorrow morning. Hope you are all well. laura x


----------



## Pretzel

Hi, can I join you all? Really glad to find this thread...

Going to Denmark next week for 2nd DIVF...good luck to everyone going through cycles at the moment....

P
x


----------



## pippa38h

Hi Pretzel-welcome. Which clinic are you using - do they use open donors?
Good luck


----------



## Roo67

Hi laura, - 20 eggs wow , Take care of yourself today, have a restful afternoon  and make sure you drink plenty of water  for good fert results tomorrow.

pretzel -   and welcome, good luck for next week.

roo xx


----------



## orchidsage

Hello there girls
Just wanted to say hi 
Dottie - delighted to read your news - hope you have a safe trip home with your little dotties onboard.
Felix - I read your posts over the last few days and hope you get good news now on your Dad.  Best of luck to you on your trip - even if you do go on your own.  You will be fine.
JJ1 - glad to hear all went well in Barcelona and your consultation yesterday.  
Wow Laura - 20 eggs! Best of luck now on your news overnight..
Hi Roo, Rosie, Emma, and everyone else...
Welcome Pippa & Pretzel, I am only new here also - its great info and support here.
I am awaiting my AF now and dying to know my dates...
Orchid


----------



## Pretzel

Pippa, Roo & Orchid - thanks for the welcome!

Pippa- I'm going to Nordica in Copenhagen, and I know you can have open donors in Denmark now, but I'm not sure they do them there...

Pretzel
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Glad to hear it's good news JJ1, you deserve it  

Good luck for tomorrow Laura, hope it's good news!  Should be with 20 eggs!

Hi Pretzel & welcome  

Hello everyone else

Jovi
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura really hope that you are resting congratulations on your 20 eggies, hoping for loads of embryos!
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!!

Can't believe we're now on thread four!

Laura - as I said in my text - really pleased to hear EC went well today - here's hoping those little eggs are getting all active in the embryology lab tonight!!

Felix - glad you are feeling better and all is going well with the injections - please let us know how things go with your dad. 

JJ1 - excellent news from your consultation - you'll be winging your way out to spain in no time at all - lots and lots of luck to you.   

Dottie - hope you are home safely and resting up after your short trip to brno - you have come home with a little bit of excess baggage!!

Hello to all the other girls! 

I am busy this eve clearing my bedroom for my new fitted wardrobes being delivered on friday - did't realise I had so many clothes!!
Have ordered my drugs for the IVF treatment - £750 for the whole lot - very pleased with that price - thought it was very reasonable - good old wessex fertility!!!  
Booked accupuncture for sat morn - going back to the lady I saw when I had my bad back (which has come back again for some reason!!)  - hopefully she can help me with my sciatica and get me all prepared ready for the IVF later this month. 

Lots of love
Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Welcome Pippa and Pretzel, look forward to getting to know you both!

Laura, congrats on those eggs!  I bow down in awe    for a great fertilisation rate.

JJ, so pleased to hear that all went well with Mr Trew.  Another step closer 

Katie, £750 for drugs sounds excellent.  You must be getting rather excited now.

Dottie, fingers firmly crossed on those little soldiers!

Muddy, hope you're hanging in there ok?

Tommie, how are you doing hun?  Ok I hope.

Well, it's much better news on my Dad than we'd feared thank goodness.  He does have to have chemo and radiotherapy but the scan didn't show any signs of spreading so   now that after 5 months of chemo (every 3 weeks) he'll be cured.  We're all feeling ever so relieved as you can imagine and I'm now able to start looking forward to my adventure (as I'm determined to see it!).

I've got my lining and follie scan tomorrow dinner time so I really hope there's something going on in there.  No signs apart from maybe bloated but that might just be food 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Ps, and thanks to everyone for asking after my Dad and your support.  Roo, I hope your mum is ok.  It is a horribly worrying time I know.  

Felix xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

A big welcome Pippa and Pretzel(love the name!)

Laura, that's brilliant news!!!!!

Felix hope your dad's ok, Roo your mum too

Emmalottie, I just read your signiture and saw you have a date for Aug. I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## dottiep

Felix - am so pleased that the news re your dad is positive. You must be so relieved.
Not long for you now!  Hope scan all ok tomorrow.  If you want any last minute info re brno, just give me a shout

JJ- fantastic news that you will be able to cycle again in a couple of weeks. You really deserve success.

Laura - Gosh 20 again!  Here's keeping everything crossed for a high fertilisation rate overnight - hope you're not in too much discomfort....apart from the migraine, obviously  

Katie - that's a good price for your meds - I think I've paid around £1K each time!

Pippa/Pretzel - welcome to our world.  Hope we can help to support you through this weird journey we're all on. Pretzel - good luck for tx next week.


Well, am home safely and determined not to obsess this time (yeah, right  )...

Thanks for all your wishes everyone.

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

felix- so pleased that your Dad's appt went well.


Dottie-  PUPO!!! Hope you are resting at home.
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Very good news Felix xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

hi all,

Felix - so glad you got some good news from your Dad, my mum doesn't need chemo, just radiotherapy, it is awful isn't it. Hope your scan is ok tomorrow and lots of lovely follies are developing.

Dottie - glad you are home safe and sound, just been for tea with mum and she said to tell you, that she hopes everything goes really well for you this time. Keep away from those pee sticks and google    

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

I will - at least for this week!
Please send your mum my best xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Evening everyone   

Bluebelle Star ..Bless you lung problem sounds nasty ..hope you are feeling better now hunny   it is a struggle losing weight when you have pcos, I would perservere with the metformin if you can hunny as it is the only thing that has ever helped me lose weight maybe we can support each other hunny       

Muddylane .. Good Luck with testing hunny      

Some1 ..wow BFP Congratulations Hunny   

Laura 20 eggs wow that is amazing ..hope you are resting up hun  

Dottie ..Fingers crossed for you hunny          

Lou   you have a better memory than I do hunny, I didn't prefer the Clomid chicks as such they just talk so much I couldn't get away lol    

Emma   hi hun, like your new pic, have you got a date for fet ?  

Rose .. Families can be a complete minefield and its amazing how insensitive they can be sometimes, I hope things settle down for you  

Roo Sorry about your miscarriage hunny   hope you get another BFP very soon      

JJ1 Glad you consultation went well       for your next treatment  

Katie .. Would be interested to hear how you get on with acupuncture I have heard good things about it ..fingers crossed it brings you a BFP      

Felix ..Good luck for EC next week        and glad the news re your Dad is positive  

Pippa ..Sorry I can't help but good luck       hope someone is able to help soon 

Pretzel ..Good Luck with your next treatment     

Orchid ..Its not often that you wish for AF to come but when you need it for treatment it is frustrating isn't it..hope you get the witch soon and can then go a whole 9 months without      

Jovi   hun   for whatever your plans are

 to everyone else ..sorry if I have missed anyone   there are so many of you   hope to eventually remember you all  

I have had call from my Dr they are still not happy with my blood results (still very anaemic from bleeding for 5 months so got to go back yet again for more bloods and to talk to Dr...hoping that he will still sign me off for doing the Cambridge diet at the end of the month but might have to face the possibility he won't ..keen to get started on it now.

Thanks for the welcome everyone I hope that those of you undergoing treatment get a bfp very soon     

Cat x


----------



## Pretzel

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone, I had no idea there were so many of us going through this, I felt like I was a bit of an oddity going solo....looking forward to getting to know you!

I'm still working out who's who, but...

Laura, hope you get great news tomorrow!

Felix, hope the scan goes well, I am one day behind you, having mine on Friday.

Cat, I did the cambridge diet a few months ago, lost loads but felt grim, am having better luck with the South Beach Diet ( I have PCOS, and the low carb thing works better for me)...are you able to try something similar while waiting for sign-off?

And everyone else, here's wishing you all a     outcome on this long, windy journey!

Take care,

Pretzel
x


----------



## Pretzel

Obviously, I meant winding journey rather than windy!!  
Although with fertility meds, you never know!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Morning everyone,

Welcome Pretzel! Great to have you here - we're an every expanding group and it's fantastic to have so many other singles going through this to share experiences with. Good luck for your tx in Denmark next week (out of curiousity - why Denmark?)

Felix - I'm so glad things are looking good for your dad. Such a shame that they can't travel with you next week but at least you can now go knowing that he's OK.

Orchidsage - hope AF arrives soon so you can finalise dates. My AF varies from 24 to 31 days and it's so frustrating not knowing when it's going to show up so I know how you feel....

JJ - can't remember if I said it already, but that's excellent news that you have a plan....very happy for you, and fingers crossed this is the one

Cat - good luck with the doctors, hope he gives you the go ahead for the diet. I've never tried the Cambridge one, but like Pretzel I found South Beach pretty good - if very boring (the list of things you can actually eat is pretty restrictive)...

Katie - great that you are all sorted and ready to go, and I'm sure you'll find the acupuncture a real help - it's certainly done me the world of good from a stress perspective

So, I'm back at home now - stayed at my mums last night after EC. Still feeling rather tender - worse than last time, although not sure why as same number of eggs. Last time I went back to work the day after which I guess took my mind off it. Whereas I can't go to work today because I'm supposed to be in Copenhagen....but instead am still recovering from my 'migraine'! 
Got the call from the clinic an hour or so ago and 14 of my 20 have fertilised so it's ET on Saturday morning. 
Really odd that both my cycles have been almost exactly the same - last one was 21 eggs, 14 fertilised, this one 20 eggs, 14 fertilised. So I guess lowering the Puregon to 200 made no difference at all...
Just hope I get better quality this time - I really want some frosties as well as a couple of good ones to put back.....

Laura
x


----------



## orchidsage

Hi there Laura - good to hear you got some great results - 14 fertilised! wow!  Best of luck now over the next couple of days and am sure you will have two good ones to transfer.
Stepan actually gave me a drug to delay my AF so I could go over to him later in July when I am off work so its a little bit different waiting for my AF now! I usually would be like clockwork 28/29 days but now I could wait 3 - 5 days after taking last tablet.  Last tablet was Tuesday morning - so, I am hoping for tomorrow morning to Sunday morning.
Hi there Cat - great to read your long post!  
Dottie -   on your 2ww now.
Emma - have you got your dates yet for FET?
Roo - hope you are okay and sorry to ready your mum isnt well.  

I dont know if its hormonal but now I feel I am on a downer - I mean the amount of women here trying for so long - for years - and here's me hoping to get success on my first FET?...It make me feel foolish.  The odds are stacked up, I feel that it will not work.  I have fibroids also and now worried that the estrofem will probably feed them...and make them bigger...

Orchid


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Orchid -  , sorry you're feeling a bit down. Completely natural though.....this is a very up and down process for sure...
When I started out on this (last Nov) I was sure I would be pregnant by the end of this year, now it's July and I realise that I was far too optimistic. I've had 3 failed IUIs, 1 failed IVF and I now realise it's much harder than I ever thought it would be

I just try to tell myself it will work - just takes time and perseverance. Last week at acupuncture he was saying that couples don't even get referred until they've been trying for 12 months....which sort of puts things into perspective a bit I guess

Anyway, try to stay positive, but realistic...if if doesn't work, you will be able to try again - it helps to see it as a process I think rather than a one off attempt

Take care, 
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Sorry just a quick me, me post!

Just had my day 6 scan & there's just one follicle - juicy & looking good but just the one! 

I've spoken to Stepan and he's going to write & give me options but his initial reaction was that I shouldn't come as afterall there might not even be an egg in there! ;( Will let you know what he says & what I decide. Any thoughts though in the meantime much appreciated!

Congrats on your fertilisation rate Laura and  to Orchid that you're feeling low. 

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix,

Sorry to hear that your news isn't too good. What dose of drugs have you been on? Can you up the dose for a few days and see if things improve? 

I have to say, I don't think I'd go through with IVF if only the one follicle....maybe better to wait a month and try again with higher dose of drugs from the start? 

Guess you need to leave it in the hands of the experts for advice...see what Stepan says and take it from there. Could you change to IUI so as to not totally waste this month I wonder?

Good luck, let us know what happens
Laura
x


----------



## orchidsage

Felix - sorry to hear your news.  Hope you can come to your decision after weighing up what Stepan says.  I would go by his expertise in this.

Thanks Rose, Laura & Felix for your kind words. It really is so hard to be positive at the moment, cant say why.  I suppose I know all the pitfalls that can happen any time along this route and I am being realistic and keeping myself down to earth. 

You are all great women - I hope you all know that!  You all have your own stories of ttc.

Thanks again


Orchid


----------



## Lou-Ann

Laura, congratulations on your EC and good luck for ET on Saturday!    

Felix, sorry that you didn't get good news from your scan today    I am glad that you had positive news about your dad!

Roo, hope you are okay, and that your mom is doing well!

Dottie, glad that all went okay with your EC and ET, good luck for the 2ww!   that those frosties are settling in for the long haul!

Katie, great that your start date conincides with the start of the summer hols and how nice it is for your mom and dad to change their holiday dates to look after you!

Pippa/Pretzel, welcome to the thread. The women on here are fantastic and so supportive! 

If i've missed anyone else i'm sorry, but i've not been on here for a few days and i'm still trying to catchup with everyone!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura- So pleased that you have lots of embryos. Did you manage to freeze any last time? Hope that you are soon feeling better, no wonder you feel tender with that crop!!

Felix- so sorry that you only have one at the moment, I hope Stephan can work his magic, if not they usually offer to convert to IUI over here, I personally never abandon as I always think it might be the one - I had 3 follies on scan and 4 eggs but carried on- my friend is 22 weeks now with her one embryo and only 2 follies on scan.

Orchidsage- sorry to hear that the your hormones are causing havoc.

Roo-Thinking of you, hope your mum is ok.

Hope everyone is ok with everyone.
L x


----------



## dottiep

Felix - have you heard back from stepan??  I'm no expert but I wouldn't have thought upping the meds will work at this stage in your cyle.  Like Laura says, I don't think I'd go through EC, drugs and ET with only one follicle.  Would it be possible for you to convert to IUI at LWC this cycle - at least this way the month isn't wasted if you know what I mean?
See if Stepan can increase your meds for next time - do let me know what he says.   To you.

Orchid - don't be blue!! 

Laura - as I said in my text....hoping for frosties this time around and some juicy embies come sat.  Good luck

Dottie
x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Laura- Well done on all those eggies and for Saturday I'll be praying 

Orchid - This whole process seems so tough, I'm thinking about you and hope you feel better

Felix - So sorry


----------



## Felix42

Thank you for all your support. I've not heard from Stepan yet but I think I've just got to face up to it & abandon the cycle. As you say Laura & Dottie, its just too much to go through for one follie.  I've been looking at LWC's price list just in case I could convert to IUI (and I agree JJ its best not to abandon) but a natural cycle with donor sperm is £1,150 and I just can't afford to spend that & still go for IVF too with a higher dose etc in a cycle or twos time. I'm so sad to be so close again though & still not get there (or even go to Brno after all this). Maybe with a less stressful lead up & higher dosages I'll get there next time. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

How are you doing Karen? Thinking of you. 

Love & hugs to all, 

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - sorry you feel you have to abandon but I completely understand.  I feel for you given the length of time you've had to wait post cyst.    It will all be worth it one day.

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - so sorry...but better to abandon and save the money for a cycle with higher success rate. Hope Stepan has some helpful advice re how to improve next time round - what dose were you on? 

Take care and try to stay positive - it will happen for you I'm sure

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Thank you Dottie & Laura. I was on 375 Gonal F so pretty high I guess.

Wish I had some wine in tonight as I could murder a glass just now. Not quite sure whether to have my stimms tonight or save it for next go. Probably best the latter I suppose. Maybe Stepan will email soon. 

Thanks again. I'm doing my best to keep my spirits up & keep thinking I'm moving nearer to my goal. All info on a cycle - even an abandoned one - helps I'm sure. 

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ah, I don't know about Gonal F, only Puregon....hopefully Stepan will have some answers for you

Sending you some virtual wine and a big hug  

Actually you talking about wine has made me really want a glass, wonder if I should go for it - I am between EC and ET after all so it couldn't hurt!

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Laura & cheers. . As you say it can't help with your embies busy elsewhere. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Laura - I always make the most of the few days inbetween EC and ET and have a few chilled glasses!  Just think it may be your last for 9 months!!  Go on.... treat yourself.


----------



## kylecat

Felix - so sorry to hear things weren't looking good at the scan - how disappointing - I really hope Stepan e mails you back soon. At least next month, they'll hopefully know more about getting your dosages right and you'll be well on your way to Brno. maybe your parents might be able to join you next month too?    

Laura - well done on an excellent fertilisation rate - won't be much longer and you'll be joining all the other girls on your 2ww - and this WILL be your last 2ww!!!

Dottie - hope you are well and trying not to spend too much time on google - what would we do without good old google eh?!!  

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ok, you convinced me - just popped to Tesco Metro for a mini bottle of rose (to stop me drinking an entire bottle  ) and large bar of Fruit and Nut....back to healthy eating after ET on Saturday!

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Good for you Laura. Make the most of it!  & drink to the health of those embies!

F xx


----------



## Roo67

Oh Felix - I am so sorry that you didn't get better news at your scan, I do believe that things happen for a reason( never quite sure what that reason is though !) Any news from Stepan yet?
As katie said at least you may be able to have some company if you put it off til next month. I can understand how frustrating all this waiting is, get over one hurdle and another is put in your way.  

Laura - great news on your 14 embies - hope they continue to grow over the next couple of days and you have some left over for the freezer.

Orchid - so sorry that you are feeling down - bloody hormones, they're all over the place with this IF lark 

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Right I'm jealous now.... would love a glass of wine.  However distracted myself by sticking Heparin injection in my swollen tummy!  Who needs Chablis anyway


----------



## Felix42

Oo, you know how to live it up Dottie 

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sorry Dottie - didn't mean to make you jealous....still the enjoyment is short lived for me - back to abstinence tomorrow...

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

& it'll all be worth it in the end    for you both. 

Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

Felix, so sorry about your abandoned cycle..   .shame about the IUI price too..bit steep! Lots of luck for the next one though, as you say, all ifno is helpful and it's great that the nasty cyst has gone away   

With all the wine talk, getting thirsty...ah well, have just had a Magnum ice cream and that will have to do for now. 

Laura, great news on your eggs and embies...will you go for blastocysts if there are enough?

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Felix  . Only just read your news - I can't believe it   

How disappointing and frustrating for you


----------



## dottiep

Di - so sorry hun.  Didn't realise you were having consultation today.... how did it go??

Dx


----------



## orchidsage

Hi there girls
Well I must have been very hormonal earlier cos now I feel like a different person! I got my AF this evening! Yeah! This is a great rollercoaster isnt it? Cant believe it arrived the day I wanted it to!

If only Stepan would reply to my email.....

I want to take my first Estrofem tonight as shown on my treatment plan on Day 1 - presume thats right and not wait until tomorrow morning..
I worked out my Day 19/20 but want him to confirm that for my flights....

Gosh girls - wine - what I would do for a cold glass of my Lindeman's Chardonnay...Off drink now 2 weeks..only 2 weeks.

Thanks again girls for your great encouragement.

Orchid
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix really hope that you can continue, to be honest I have been told that it is pointless increasing dose midway and onwards as the follies have been recruited, would you think of going to Reprofit for IUI? I hope Stephan can suggets something. Thinking of you hun.

All this chat of wine, I went to my counselling session , she has been away for  3 weeks, and then afterwards to meet work friends for a drink as it was one of the girls 40th. Then police and ambulance lights were flashing in the road opposite the pub etc and on the way out going to get in the  taxi the police were asking if we saw someone stabbed about 20 mins ago- it really is getting bad in London and I really don't want to being a child up in the capital.  The young boy murdered at the weekend was 2 streets from me as well.

Love to you all
L x


----------



## marmite_lover

Katie - glad that you are all set to go, it will be lovely having your parents to look after you.  Wishing you lots of love and    

Orchid - glad you are feeling a bit better.  I was just the same as you and convinced that it could never work first time on a FET but there you go.  Will keep everything crossed for you.

Laura - wow another lot of lovely eggs and great fertilisation.  Am   that this is your time hun

Felix - I am so sorry that you are having to abandon this cycle, I can only imagine how frustrating that must be  .  You are so strong and determined, you will get there hun and it will be one lucky little bub when you do

JJ1 - just read all about your trip to Barcelona.  I'm sorry it was so difficult being back there but great news about your lining - all sounds very positive  .  Couldn't agree with you more about the way things are going.  As much as I desperately want a baby, it scares me half to death to think about the world I'm bringing them into  

Rose - wishing you loads of   and   for your upcoming cycle.  

Roo - hope you and your mum are doing okay - thinking of you  

Hello to Emma and everyone else I haven't mentioned xx


----------



## suzie.b

Hi girls

Just popped in to say sorry to Felix about having to cancel .  Hoping that the info can be used to make future cycles successful.

Laura, good luck with tomorrow .

Orchid, hope you've heard from Stepan and that you've started taking your drugs .

Karen, how are you feeling, hun?

lots of love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## muddypaws

Lauris,
Any news from you ? Hope everything is OK.....

Muddy


----------



## winky77

flippin heck....it's been busy on here! 

had a busy few days in Manchester and London with work and it's taken me ages to catch up with all the postings !! 

Pretzel ....welcome to our little home and best of luck for your Denmark trip  

Cat...hello to you too and best of luck with the dieting. Me too....could do with 3 stone off before IVF but I've only got a few weeks....derrr.....   

Felix.....I'm gutted to hear your news on number of eggs....I know you must be so disappointed...I had the same thought as JJ....wondering what the cost of IUI would be in Brno ?  I am sure things will work out for you next time now they can understand how your body works with the drugs.  

JJ - how scary what you said about the stabbings in London...when I lived there I always thought I wouldn't want to bring up kids in London....mind you some of the people involved in the failed terrorist attack the few weeks after 7/7 were arrested 3 doors away from where I used to live!  things are a lot tamer up in Scotland!  

Katie - glad you got such a good deal on the drugs with the Wessex and you're about to start!.  Thanks to everyone who gave me tips on where to go for drugs too. From reading the postings and the links you guys sent it strikes me that all fluctuates all the time!  I was going to get it all from Ali at Shadwell but then realised I might have a problem taking it all through on the plane back to Scotland (i'd gone down with just hand luggage with not much space and had also already checked in on-line). So I then decided was best to get delivered...have ended up getting the best deal from Ali at Fazeleys....a good £200 less than LWC.   

Dottie....hope those embies are bedding down nicely now!!!  Hey I wasn't having a consultation as such at LWC yesterday I was just popping in so they could show me how to stick needles in my tummy!!  Call me daft but I didn't realise I would then be given a bag of 30 odd syringes to take home!  I thought that would come with the drugs...derr!!  So then another airport dilemma.  LWC gave me a letter but I was absolutely convinced I'd be sent back from security and have to check it in the hold and take my laptop and breakables in a carrier bag!  But despite mentioning to the person checking my boarding card and then the guy putting the bags on the xray belt ' need to tell you that I have a lot of syringes in my hand luggage' ....none of them looked at the syringes or the letter and didn't talk to their colleagues....and the xray didn't pick it up.....so I then went unchallenged on a plane with a bag full of needles......!?!?!?   

Laura....hope you're ok.....wow to 20 eggs!  I'm going to be on a lower than average (for my age) dose of Puregon too because of the high AMH result (risk of OHSS I think too).  Have you had your embies put back yet?  

Orchidsage ...glad your AF has showed!  I've got fibroids too.....altho one less than I had 18months ago ....was taking up too much potential baby space so had to go!! 

Karen...hope you're feeling ok chuck....haven't you got a scan coming up soon?  

well hello to anyone else i might have missed! ....now off to check the other threads....be here all night!  Am hoping there is some good news from Muddylane?

..Di xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi all just a quick one from me as it my mums so posting from the phone which is a pain. ET is tomorrow morning - acupuncture first then over to the clinic. Means getting up at six thirty - not my preference on a Saturday I can tell you. It better be worth it this time! Wishing you all a good weekend, will catch up properly tomorrow. Laura x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - hope everything goes well for you tomorrow & this is your time   

Dottie
x


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you lots of  for tomorrow Laura. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Laura !!!!


----------



## Roo67

Laura - lots of luck for thei morning.

Roo x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Laura, hope all goes well this morning, good luck!      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Laura - thinking of you this morning


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Laura


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Laura I'm   for it to work today!!!


----------



## orchidsage

Laura -   all went well for you this morning.

Didi77 - I cant believe they let you on the plane with all those needles!!!!! Security huh! 

Dottie - Another week to go isnt it?  Thinking of you.

Karen - Hope you are ok and will be thinking of you for your scan on Tuesday.

Hi Rose, Muddy, Suzie and Roo and Hi to everyone else,

I got email from Stepan yesterday evening at last! (Said he didnt get email  ?!!!)  He is counting Thurs as Day 1 so he has confirmed my dates for transfer.  Thawing my Donor Embies on 17th.  In Reprofit for Mon 21st at 14.00h! All going well that is... O my god I am getting nervous.  I have to book my scan for 16th July now - have to have patience now and wait until Monday morning to do that....Wont relax until thats done.  I have all flights (Dublin - London - Brno) and hotel booked (Voronez 1)

Orchid
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning all   hope everyone is ok, might take me a while to read through and try and remember who has done what since I last posted   
Cat x


----------



## pippa38h

Hi all - I`m having fun getting to know everyone.
I`m trying to get my head around (HFEA approved) donor sperm.  Do the clinics send profiles of the donors BEFORE you register/pay any money? I`m worried that I won`t like any of them, then need to transfer elsewhere for it maybe to happen again.  How did you guys go about this bit?

Love to everyone 
Pippa


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry hun can't advise as I have a known donor   hope you get some answers soon


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sorry can;t help either as imported mine from Denmark.
All the best tho x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Pippa,

I can't speak for all clinics but at LWC (London Womens) you pay for your cycle (IUI or IVF) upfront - you are then matched with a donor a few days before insemination/egg collection - you don't get to see donor profiles before paying for the IUI/IVF. However, LWC has a pretty large sperm bank so you always get a fair bit of choice. And you can reserve sperm for more than one treatment upfront if there is a donor you particularly want (although I have always had a different donor each time....) - I think Rose did this so she can comment on that aspect. 

When I started out on all this last November I had very strong ideas about the donor and the characteristics I wanted him to have - and there was a long list of criteria. Over time I have found that this has become less and less important - I just want to be pregnant/have a baby - and my list of criteria has got shorter and shorter (although I am still insisting on fair with blue eyes because my entire family is blonde/red headed with fair skin and blue eyes and I want my child to feel part of that family)

If I could give you one piece of advice (and feel free to ignore me on this  ) then it would be not to think of the donor as you would a prospective partner.....that was the mistake I made initially, trying to imagine which of my donor choices I would choose as a boyfriend/husband. At the end of the day, genes are funny things and you'll never know which parts of the donor and which parts of you will combine in different ways to create your child. So I guess what I'm saying is that although it's an important choice, it's not one you should agonise over too much. 

Have you discussed with your clinic (sorry, can't remember if you have a clinic yet?) what their donor bank is like and how much choice is available? Although they probably wouldn't be able to show you detailed profiles before you are registered for tx, I'm sure if you had particular requirements, they would be able to tell you the likelihood of them being able to find a good match for you - this would mean you could choose the clinic with confidence at least....

Good luck!
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi

I am sure some of the girls who have recently doner DS cycle will help you, but when my friend had her son via DS at LWC she knew he was a cabbie, colourings , proven or unproven feritlity and what education he had ie: A level/uni, and if they have left a form with extra info for after the birth to be released. To be honest there won't be much to know so liking or disliking them probably won't be an issues.  Remember how difficult it is to get DS and the length of time clinics are having people wait for DS.

If you are egg sharing your recipient will know the same about you as you will of the sperm donor.

I am having () having DE's in Spain and there you get to know nothing really, blood group and then their eye/hair colour and their age.

If you have treatment in the USA you get can get photos/their school records info about their familiy, but you can no longer import from the USA if the have been paid to donate.

Good Luck.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, currently at LWC you get the following info: height, build, skin colouring, hair & eye colour, occupation, education level, hobbies, religion, whether proven fertility or not, and whether the donor has written a personal statement about their reasons for donating. 

From this it's pretty hard to get a really good idea of a person so to be honest the choice comes down to some pretty simple factors....

If you buy from overseas (Mini can tell you about Denmark experiences) then you can potentially get lots more information including even pictures of the donor as a child etc. 

Think it depends on how important it is to you to have certain criteria met - if there are certain things you feel you cannot compromise on at all, then you should definitely check with the clinic that they can match these before you pay for your tx. Although as JJ says, donor sperm is in pretty short supply in many parts of the country, so you may find that the clinic isn't able to help. If you can have your tx in London, then LWC has a good supply and I've been pretty happy with the selection of donors I've been offered so far

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Pippa,

Would echo what Lauris has said about donors....in the end, I just wanted a baby and actually there was limited choice. The fact that I eventaully managed to find a clinic with no waiting list for donors is what pushed me on to not be too fussy. Having said that, I am pleased with my choice and did get a reasonable amount of info on him as he'd written a really nice summary of himself. Sounds like you won't have a problem if you go to London though. I was at Manchester Fert Services...they have no waiting list for donors and are a bit closer to you. Though I guess the ease of travel by train to London is probably preferable to the two hour drive to Manchester. Donor sprem is in short supply and I'd go for choosing proven fertility and enough supply with some appropriate physical characteristics thrown in if possible. If my frosties don't work I will be in more difficulty as Bath don't have a donor programme - MFS let me have two vials from them but won't give me any more. I might well go abroad if I need to have another cycle with my own and then donor eggs.

Muddy


----------



## pippa38h

Thanks everyone
LWC seem to be looking more likely. I like Manchester fertility but they don`t egg share, and Darlington LWC have an appalling live birth/cycle score of 19% (normal 30%+), but could use them as a convenient satellite centre. The main characteristic I`m looking for is more of occupation than looks - so LWC fits this as well.
Love to all 
Pippa


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Everyone,

Seems quiet on here today. Still feeling devastated after my sixth BFN. Had a melt down in John Lewis when with my mum yesterday as there was someone with a small baby that was crying on and on. Just completely got me and I started crying in the crockery section   ! It was horrid....not sure how I'm going to cope at work this week as I feel so close to tears all the time. Just worried somebody will say something that upsets me and I'll just collapse. Could be time for some sick time out...I'm so contained normally that it's quite difficult to cope with not coping! 

Only positive thing is that I now appear to be set up for donor eggs at Reprofit on May 7th 2009!!!! Yikes. How come it's so easy to organise...all done by email with Stepan in the last few days. Why is the UK so b****y convoluted. Got to see the Consultant on Weds and am dreading it...hope he is a bit more sensitive as I'm likely to dissolve otherwise and have to go to work after and do somebody's annual appraisal. 

Hope you are all well and that Laura, Dottie and Tommie are not biting their nails to the quick on the dreaded 2ww.  


Muddylane


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy - sorry to hear that you're struggling a bit at the moment. It's bound to take some time to get over the 6th BFN....

I really know where you're coming from on the baby thing too. Two of my good friends have had babies in the past few weeks, and my sister is due in 3 weeks time with her 3rd. It's so hard isn't it.....

But you have a plan which is great - so easy to book at Reprofit isn't it   And you still have your frosties between now and then haven't you?

I'm OK - only day 2 of the wait so not gone crazy yet - saving that for next week  

Hi everyone else...hope you are all doing well, back to resting on the sofa for me - probably the cyclogest but I'm very tired....despite sleeping most of the weekend!

Laura
x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Oh Muddylane I'm so so sorry     

I remember well when I was diagnosed with PCOS the radiographer was so rude about it and said "well any baby you give birth to will be dead" (that is TOTALLY not true BTW) I then had to walk out of the maternity ultrasound unit, go outside and sit next to a mum who had given birth 2 days earlier smoking,chatting on the telephone complaining about her baby waking  up @ night and "why don't the bl*ody nurses deal with him". Complaining about her milk saying how inconvenient it is as she planned to formula feed and didn't want some "kid hanging off her"....all the while her baby was bawling his eyes out, it was the middle of Feb, freezing cold, she was wrapped up and he was in a sleeper and a small blanket.....I  bawled and bawled and bawled.

I'm so glad you have a date for Reprofit, how exciting!!! It's really something to look forward to and I hear so many things about Reprofit, I'm hoping to head there myself in 6-9 months!!

Laura, thinking of you every day! Hoping for good news


----------



## muddypaws

Blimey Bluebelle, that's awful! Life feels so unfair when things like that happen - what we wouldn't give to have a baby hanging off us! Thanks for your supportive comments.

Muddy x


----------



## winky77

Bluebelle....what an awful ungrateful new mother you sat next to...some people have no idea! 

MuddyLane....really sorry you're feeling so emotional...sending you lots of    and wish we could freeze frame your work for you for a while! 

Tis bit quiet on here tonight.... I am feeling sorry for self cos my cold has turned into chesty cough and it hurts to hack!  

Paid for my drugs today and they arrive on Wednesday. Down regging starts friday.....still feels unreal....can't quite believe I'm about to do IVF


----------



## orchidsage

Hi there everyone
Muddy - I was so sorry to read your news and of course you are still feeling it.  I know what you mean when you say - you are used to being in control and containing it..You may need some sick time off to be good to yourself?  
Well done in making your plans with Reprofit. It will help to have a plan.
Bluebelle - its so unfair isnt it?  How awful to see a mother like that - not appreciating the beautiful gift she has been given.
 to Dottie, Laura and Tommy!
Hi Rose, JJ1, 
Karen - you have your scan tomorrow...  it will be great news for you. 

Orchid
x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck with your scan Karen. 

Love & hugs felix xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi there

Muddylane - sorry you are feeling so down, I think it is natural to be up and down at the moment  .  I'm really glad you are all set with Reprofit though - as you say, it's quite amazing how quick and simple it is to arrange treatment in another country and yet its a nightmare of red tape and admin here  .

Bluebell - how awful of them to say that, what an absolute  

Laura - glad your not goingmad yet!  I found I was very tired on the cyglogist too, especially at the beginning.  Wishing you lots of luck and   this is your time

Di - good luck for your first jab Friday - makes it so much more real when you start jabbing!

Rose - Wimbledon sounded fab.  Hope the horrible side effects start to ease now and    

pippa - good luck with your donor decision - it's hard to know where to start isn't it but as you've seen the ladies on here are brilliant for advice and support.

   to Dottie and Tommy too

 to JJ1, Lou, Emma, Suzie, Some1, Roo and everyone I have missed.

Thanks Felix and Orchird and to all of you for the messages and PM's - you have all been amazing  .  I am over the moon to say that it was good news at the scan and I still have a little bean on board.  Everything is as it should be at this stage and even me and mum could make out the tiny heartbeat  .  I am just amazed and over the moon.  Still a long way to go but I am just grateful to have got this far.  Woking have now discharged me so off to the doctors soon to be referred....

Thanks once again, your support has made a very scary time that much easier to cope with xxx


----------



## Damelottie

[fly]*HUGE CONGRATS KAREN*[/fly]


----------



## Felix42

That's wonderful news Karen. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congratulations Karen, that's fantastic news. So very happy for you - wishing you a very happy and smooth pregnancy from now on....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Karen what a relief, have been thinking of you lots today.  Congratulations!  Must have been amazing to see the heartbeat


----------



## Lou-Ann

Karen that's fantastic news!   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Karen - I'm sooo happy for you honey.  Have been thinking about you.  You must be so relieved.

Big, big hugs
Dx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Karen I AM ABSOLUTELY THRILLLED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jumping for joy!!!!!

p.s. to all re my experience of being told - totally terrible, thanks for the kind thoughts! Had I been in a better state of mind I would have taken a complaint all the way to the top
Muddylane - I know that is exactly what I thought!!

Karen sooooo thrilled for you!! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karen I'm so delighted for you hun.I hope the rest of your pregnancy is uneventful, healthy and happy.

AF arrived this afternoon so starting another monitoring cycle tomorrow-bloods in the morning and injectable IM oestrodial!viagra and 2 Spanish drugs! My donor's partner is coming up tomorrow evening to give me the first jab, he's on 5 nights so works out ok!

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck JJ1 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

JJ1 hope those injections go well!! Good Luck!


----------



## orchidsage

Karen - I am so delighted for you! Congratulations! Isnt that fantastic news?!!!! You must be so relieved, Well done. 

JJ1 - Best of luck now with all your meds!
Didi - good luck with the start of your treatment soon too!
Rose - Hope you start to feel better soon....

Hi there Felix, Emma, Bluebelle, Jovigirl and Laura and everyone else - Hope you are all doing okay.....

*From a very wrecked, full-time worker who stupidly took on foreign students before her FET....*
- Orchid
x


----------



## Pretzel

Hi,

haven't had a chance to post for a while...

Laura, hope you're doing ok....   

Felix, am sorry re cycle,    , sorry, only just caught up...hope you're doing ok...

Karen, congratulations!!! Great news...

Am flying to Denmark tomorrow, EC Thursday, ET Saturday....8 follicles...

Had a nightmare tonight, and you ladies will understand....I had to do the Pregnyl at 7pm tonight....starting getting it all ready then realised the pharmacist hadn't included the longer "drawing-up" needles for mixing the pregnyl up...tried with the injection needle, but wouldn't fit in the vial, and was too fine to suck it up at an angle.....aaargh!! Cue lots of panicking & freaking out, calls to local pharmacies, but none had the right needles. Ended up driving to the nearest A&E in tears and literally begging them for a couple of larger needles....kept thinking that the whole thing would get cancelled, obviously, without the HCG.and completely freaking out at that prospect....finally did the injections an hour an a half late.....not ideal, but better than abandoning. Will speak to clinic in the morning..hope there is a little bit of leeway...
Moral of the story, ladies? Check you have all the right bits & pieces, don't end up like me. Needed a stiff drink after that!!

   &    to everyone out there....

P
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Pretzel Good Luck, don't worry about going to A+E my friend says they get lots of IVF women turning up with drugs in hand in a panic, either missing a bit of kit, or can't inject themselves!  I'm sure your clinic could put your EC back 30 mins. Good luck with EC. Where is Nordica clinic? Norwary??

L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Pretzel - good luck with your treatment - I remember on one of my IUI's I contacted my consultant after scan and he told me to take my pregnyl shot that evening and then realised that I didn't have any, so had to make a mad dash to the hospital where he had left it with a receptionist, then had to injuect myself in the carpark  

JJ1 - All the very best for this cycle, hope that the new meds do the trick with your lining 

 to everyone else

roo xx


----------



## lulumead

great news Karen...congrats.
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congratulations Karen
R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Well I have had the first jab, it wasn't too bad, I am so bloated, goodness knows what I'll fit in to wear soon!!! 

Pretzel good luck for EC, hope that you have lots of Eggs in there

Rose-hope things are going ok you.

Orchidsage - you have got a busy schedule!! students as well

Roo - I hope that you are ok hun. 

Good luck to all the 2ww testers Tommie, Laura
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ahh thanks Jovi this is my monitored cycle so if it goes well then can go for real with DE's.  Not long till holidays now!!!
L x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - good luck with it all honey  xx

Pretzl - try not to worry - I'm sure they can put back your EC to tally with the new times.  Hope all goes well  

Dx


----------



## Pretzel

Hi, just back from EC, 5 eggs, which I am quite pleased with, not quite in your league, Laura, but last time only got 2, which both fertilised.... How's the 2ww wait going, Laura - you feeling ok?

JJ1 - thanks - hope you're doing ok? Nordica is in Denmark, so am chilling in my hotel in sunny Copenhagen today - when I left the UK yesterday, it was freezing & rainy. Have got lots of chocolate & DVDs in room...

Had minor drama as ex bf turned up really late to take me to Heathrow, and I missed flight, and had to buy a new one way ticket to Copenhagen for £400(!!!),  so you can see why he is my ex....

Roo, your post re the carpark injections made me smile, glad I'm not the only one....

dottiep - thanks, the timing was fine.

Hope you're all doing ok,

P
x


----------



## Felix42

Congratulations Pretzel! Hope you enjoy chilling with DVDs & chocs. Sounds a good way to go.  for a great fertilisation rate. 

What a nightmare re your flight! That must have been very galling. At least you got there ok though!

JJ, hope your cycle goes ok & your lining is good to go for DE next month. 

Rose, how are you doing? You must be nearly there by now. 
Roo, how's your Mum doing? Send her lots of  for improved health. 

Hope everyone else is ok?

I'm just back from a lightning trip to see my parents - surprise arrival for my mum's birthday & there for my Dad's first chemo. It was very reassuring to see he was ok (even tho he was on the drip for 10 hrs due to a reaction!). 

 all round to our 2ww-ers - Dottie, Tommie & Laura. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Everyone,

Hope the 2wwers are doing OK. Glad that things seem to going Ok Pretzel. Great news Karen...  - hang in there little one!

Roo hope you are OK and that your mum is doing better. Felix, hope your Dad is bearing up with the chemo. Life can be such a b****y challenge sometimes.

I'm still feeling really sad about my bfn. Saw the Consultant yesterday who still believes that it's just age, even though he said that my blastocyst results were "special". He didn't think that the blood tests would show anything but agreed that i could have them done anyway. Have made an appointmnet with nurse at GP surgery as seems that they can do them. Consultant now tells me that I should transfer 3 blasts next time - kind of makes me feel that he's changed his mind because he doesn't think that it will work and so chances of multiple pregnancy are small. Am in a quandry about natural versus stimulated cycle...was thinking about natural but don't know if I can wait that long given after last bfns my cycle didn't return to normal the following month.

The good news (or maybe not!) is that my GP has signed me off sick for a month. Bit scary to be even more on my own but will try to relax and visit my mum etc to rest up. Was getting to the end of a very long tether and really do need the break...not sure how I managed to cope for so long anyway - did feel a bit like I was going .

I know I have asked before but is anyone going to the National Infertility Day conference in London on Sat 19th July? I am booked in at the moment and it would be great to meet with anyone else going or if not just to meet with anyone in London afterwards perhaps...anyone going/available to meet?

[fly] Muddylane [/fly]


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddy, hope that being off work and away from the stress will give you time relax and regenerate  

Felix, hope our mom enjoyed your surprise visit for her birthday and hope your dad is coping with his treatment   

Pretzel, congratulations for EC today and good luck for ET on Saturday 

Hello to everyone else , hope you are all okay!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hallo and Help !!! 

ok so I am sat here looking at all my needles and stuff as start Buseralin injections tomorrow...the clinic showed me how to do it last week and now my mind has gone blank. I thought there would be a reminder leaflet in the stuff they have given me but no!!  So calling some of you IVFers.....help !!! 

so this is what I think I remember......stick needle in bottle; draw up liquid past 0.5m by pulling plunger back (do i hold bottle upside down?); tap to get rid of air bubble (can't remember which way up to hold needle at this point?!); put needle back in bottle and push plunger/expel until have exactly 0.5ml left in needle;  clean area of stomach; pinch an inch; stick needle in (how far in?!?! ....is it meant to go into flesh...there's a lot of flesh on my tummy!); push plunger in slowly; pull out needle; clean with wipe; lie down and wait to get hot flush/headache etc !!! 

can anyone answer the questions and/or tell me if I've got it right?!?   

Have had a weird few days freaking out that i am actually doing this! 

ta v much..

personals to follow...
..Di xx


----------



## Roo67

Hiya Di,

I'm sure when you start tomorrow it will all come flooding back.

1 - Draw up liquid, if the needle reaches the bottom of the bottle no need to hold upside down, but if doesn't reach to bottom then hold upside down.

2 - expelling air - hold syringe with needle pointing upwards.

3 - Can also do this without putting needle back in bottle while expelling air.

4 - Injecting - Change to another needle and once pinched an inch put needle most of the way in. It's easier to inject when you have a bit of spare flesh,

Hope this helps good luck

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Did it sounds right, doesn't matter if you turn the vial upside as long as the needle is in the fluid so you don't draw draw up excess air, turn the syringe with the needle upright easier to do out of vial, draw back a bit of extra air into the top of the syringe and the gently flick it so any little bubble go to the top then gently push the plunger up so the air rises through the needle, until you see a drop of the liquid at the top and it is at the right amount in the syringe. you've got it right with the pinch and putting into the skin. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136916.0
Good Luck
L xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Di - thinking of you - all the best with the needles!  When I last injected with clexane they came pre-packed so didn't need to do anything.
Take care
x


----------



## Felix42

Di, sending you  and  for the needles wobble. You've got some great pointers there from the others & I'm sure you'll be fine once you have the first one done & dusted. It all does seem rather overwhelming though sometimes doesn't it?  

Sorry to hear about the headaches Rose. Hope they are better now?

Muddy, that's great news re a month off. Sounds like you really need it. 

I'm around on the 19th & up for a meet up. Not so sure about the National Infertility Day though, so maybe before or afterwards. Anyone else up for an impromptu London meet next Saturday (19th)?

I've just booked my flights for October to Reprofit. Unfortunately my GP wouldn't prescribe me the Norethisterone because of adverse reactions for migraines, so I plumped for the BCP - lower risk & at least I can know when AF is due. So August is off (give my ovaries a rest & plan to be less stressed overall in meantime)and Sept I was due to do a presentation in Manchester the day before I would have had to fly out so that was no good. I feel bad waiting longer but I'm not going to get stressed about it!

Hope everyone else is ok?

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## winky77

JJ/Roo/Rose.....thank you for the instructions and reassurance !!     One more question prompted by Rose's comment about headaches.....any particular painkillers better to take than others for this ?  Am intending to drink lots and lots but just in case the headaches still come! 

Minx......just PM'd you! 

Everyone ....did any of you see that programme about Britain's biggest babies on tonight? .....one was 17lb at birth !.......some of it was pretty awful ....like the overweight one year old given a big pile of chip shop chips.....and a 2.5 year old having to wear clothes for an 8 year old.  In most cases the mothers were very overweight and ate really unhealthily during pregnancy and beyond.  I know I am still heavier than I want to be going into IVF but believe me if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant I'm going to keep with the healthy-eating going throughout pregnancy. I couldn't bear to be responsible for making a child so unhealthily overweight.  

Pretzel - great news on the EC...fingers crossed for full set of embies  

MuddyLane....I think it is good you've got signed off...hopefully give you time to chill now and get ready for next steps.  If you fancy a jaunt up to Scotland give me a shout. Spare room available and I am always happy to have visitors.....you could just do your own thing or I'd be up for a few trips out especially as i have a little bit more time free at the moment (business is slower in summer months as not so much training delivery plus I've not taken on too much due to not knowing how I will feel with IVF drugs). 

Orchid....don't take on too much more!!  

Roo/ Felix....hope your respective parents are doing ok....my favourite uncle had to have a heart bypass last week which was a bit worrying but went really well....the surgeon was one of his mates...how weird would that be seeing the inside of your friend!?

Karen...didn't get on to post the other day.....was thrilled to hear you've still got your embie on board !!   


everyone else....happy thursday! 
..Di x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

paracetamol, you shouldn't use non-steroidals like neurofen when pregnany so I never do when TTC, but drink drink drink we were told a min of 3 litres a day when stimming and a litre of milk a day


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps...

Well first buserlin injection done this morning. Managed to squirt myself in the face by being a bit zealous with the plunger but that was the only drama.  Couldn't believe how little it hurt.  Waxed my bikini line later....much more painful!!!  

So really feel like I have started on this journey now.  I know I did the IUI but this somehow now feels like the big league!  I'm off for a swim after lunch as determined to keep the fitness focus going before any tiring symptoms kick in!  

Thanks again to everyone for their reassurances last night! 
..Di


----------



## Felix42

Well done Di & good for you working on the fitness too!
I do know what you mean about the big league (even tho I've not managed the full deal yet myself). It does feel more momentous & the odds are so much better  

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best Di  and get you!  Injecting, bikini line and swimming in one day!  
Take it easy - see you monday at yoga!
R x x


----------



## dottiep

Di - glad you got it all sorted and are well on the road.  It does feel a bit surreal at first...

Felix - sorry to hear you have to wait until later but as you say you'll hopefully have less stress  

Muddy - good that you gp has recognised you need some time out.  Just try to keep busy rather than dwelling on things and spending too much time alone.  Go away & get some sun!!

Hope everyone else is ok..

dx


----------



## kylecat

Hello girls - apologies for being awol for a while - I was starting to get a little apprehensive about the IVF which I start in a weeks time. I think that this website is excellent but there are some sad stories on here about people's experiences in trying to conceive and to be honest I was getting myself a little freaked out to say the least. So I am just reading the single womens board and NOTHING else and also trying not to concentrate too much on what is coming up shortly!! The internet can be a blessing and a curse when it comes to information about fertility issues - so at the moment I am just using the internet for fun things e.g. ********, checking out new mobile phones etc! The well known saying 'ignorance is bliss' is very much applying to me at the moment!!!    I have been thinking of you all though!  

I just wanted to say lots and lots of luck to Laura and Dottie for their up and coming testing - go girls!!   

Tommie - great to hear that you have probably got your BFP - stories like yours are what I love to hear at the moment!!!

Karen - excellent news about your scan - so very pleased for you. 

Felix - hope all goes well and everything is set for your trip to Brno in October.

Didi - well done with your injections - you'll be a real professional in no time at all!

Roo - hope you are well and JJ1 - good luck with your monitored cycle!

Rose - how is the stimming going? Mini - hope you are well too!

Muddylane - hope you are OK and beginning to feel a little brighter  

Pretzel - nice to meet you and good luck with your up and coming IVF!

I only have 1 and a half weeks till the end of term - hooray! Today was sports day and we had loads of bouncy castles out on the field! I joined in with the kids and I don't think they could believe that their teacher was having a great time on the bouncy castle too!! I'm making the most of being silly before I have to get all sensible again in preparation for the immiment IVF!!!  

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - good to hear from you honey.  I was beginning to wonder where you'd gone!
I completely understand about the info overload - we know so much about what can go wrong it does freak you out from time to time.  I'm the worst at spending hours on google then spending the night worrying! 

Not long now until you start - don't worry....we're all here if you have questions.

Big hugs
Dx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Katie,
Was wondering where you had got to - welcome back  

I'm terrrible at reading and would be on puter all day if i could, I think a little break is a good thing, until you start getting withdrawal symptoms   

I'm sure once you get started it won't feel so bad.

Good on you for joining in with the kids - sounds a lot of fun.

Roo xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Katie

Understand where you are coming from with information overload and needing to hear positive stories.  I haven't really explored the rest of the message boards but I did go into the IUI diaries but I only read the ones that had BFP, i sort of had to hear that it does work sometimes!  An afternoon on a bouncy castle sounds perfect!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?? 

I went for my first consultation today, pelvic scan was good...everything as it should be, so at the moment should be ok to go for natural IUI.  Felt a bit under prepared as they kept asking if I had any questions which i didn't...kind of felt most of the stuff I read about on this site had helped me...I'm sure once I get going I'll have loads of questions.

Thanks everyone - don't know if I'd have got this far without this group, and really I'm only just beginning. xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Katie, sounds like you had a great time this afternoon!  Perhaps you could hire a bouncy castle for the week    Hope the wait to start your tx doesn't drive you too  !    

Lulumead, glad that your first consultation went well today  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hi Katie ...we missed you !!  Know what you mean about information and stuff.  I have definately been more freaked by starting IVF than IUI. Like the bouncy castle image!  


Lulumead - well done on your consultation. I was the same with not many questions as I'd learnt it all from my FF buddies already!! 


Rose...another little question for you as I know you have the same kit as me from LWC ....you know the buseralin needles...when you do the plunger bit for 0.5ml do you use the very end of the plunger to line up with 0.5 on the scale or the bit slightly back on the plunger which has a thicker black line around it? I have been doing the former but was just looking at it this morning and having doubts!!
xx di


----------



## lulumead

thanks Di and Lou-Ann,

quick question...any one managed to get all their blood tests done through their GP?  what's the best approach as a single person

 x


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, I did manage to get all the preliminary tests done through my GP but it took soooo long to get the results through I ended up having to get them done at LWC (as it could have led to my tx being cancelled). 

Its worth asking timescales therefore but basically I just explained what I needed and why and they did the tests. Good luck!

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Lulu - I got all my bloods etc done at GP. I basically went in and was totally honest with her - told her I wanted to have a baby and was single, and she ordered all the tests for me. But I think I got lucky with a very sympathic GP (she's young and it's her first GP position so maybe that helped!). I know others have had to argue much harder to get it, and some have told a white lie and suggested they are with a partner, have been ttc for a while and not succeeded so want to get some tests done to check out why. 
So kind of depends on GP whether you are upfront or more careful how you phrase the request. My results all came back within a week of getting the bloood taken....

Katie - welcome back. And try not to worry - the thinking about IVF is worse than doing it. Once you get started you will be just fine...

Dinky and Rose - hope those injections are going well....

Hi everyone else - have lost track a bit as been away a day or two, but hope all well...

Feeling very low this evening I have to admit - I think spending nearly 3 days with 7 and 1/2 month pregnant sister and her 2 little ones was perhaps not a very good idea half way through 2WW. I love my niece and nephew dearly and never pass up the opportunity to spend time with them, but it's just such a strong reminder of how much I want a child and how scared I am that this IVF is never going to work. Was in floods of tears leaving this afternoon - not helped by my niece clinging to my legs and begging me to stay a bit longer....I think I said it over on 2WW thread but I just want to go to bed and not wake up until test day. Can't bear thinking about it all the time. Still, based on last time AF will arrive in next 2-3 days so at least the waiting will be over. 

Sorry girls, am over tired and over emotional, shouldn't really post when feeling like this. Will shut up now. Off to open air opera tonight (possibly going to be a wet experience....) so need to get ready....at least that should take my mind off things for a few hours. Mind you it's Madame Butterfly which I think is quite sad so will probably end up in tears again  

Will be back when I'm feeling a tad more cheerful (hmm, not for a while then!)
Laura
x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Laura

Thanks for the tip about bloods.

Not surprised you feel down, its hard being surrounded by other people who have what you desperately want, and yet it seems so hard for some people and so easy for others.  Fingers crossed AF stays away over the next couple of days and all is fine. The waiting must be very hard, you are allowed to feel sad - I think a good cry is the best way forward sometimes (although I did weep uncontrollably in the office at the kettle the other day, not good!), and sometimes you just need someone to acknowledge its hard (rather than trying to solve it for you), you have to spend so long being brave and getting on with it, you are allowed a wobble every so often - its human.  Although I''m convinced there are a few superhuman ladies on this site!! 
Never feel that you have to shut up or not post when you feel down, that's what everyone is here for.  Sometimes you need to let it out...its all good...its about the rough with the smooth.  I'm sure your head's absolutely buzzing with thoughts and feelings so just let them come....the opera might be a good cover just to let rip!!!

Have a good evening - hope you can get some sleep.  Is test day the 16th? Not long so fingers crossed   that this is your time.

Lxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura so sorry to hear that the 2ww emotions are kicking in, really hope that you are soon feeling brighter and celebrating your own sucess!
L x


----------



## orchidsage

Laura - so sorry you are not feeling good.  You have been through the whole rollercoaster of your treatment so its not surprising that you are feeling it now - on your 2ww.  Hope you start feeling better soon - remember every cycle of treatment is different so.......   and    that you receive some of these positive thoughts for you!
Orchid

x


----------



## Elpida

Quick update from me – saw consultant at the Priory a couple of weeks ago … so much to take in that I’ve not been able to post on here because it’s such a muddle in my head (plus I’ve been in Italy for a week) but I thought that perhaps writing it down on here might help.

My history of depression might still be a problem, but he seemed confident that all would be ok. It’s hard still not having a definite answer but I have to just believe that everything will be ok. IVF seems to be the way to go but there is currently no donor sperm at the Priory. When I went to the open evening a month ago their current donors were all reaching their maximum but they had a couple in quarantine, it turns out these have specified that they don’t want their wrigglies given to single women. As the consultant put it – I probably wouldn’t want their sperm anyway! They’re next doing a recruitment drive in September and are looking into importing from Denmark, but I think I’m going to look into doing that for myself – I like the idea of having that little extra element of control over my choice and feeling like I’m being proactive and moving things along.

The other (possible??) problem is that I have ‘pre-polycystic ovaries’. I had a scan (because of my history of endometriosis) and he found a fibroid and several cysts. Apparently there’s not enough to warrant a dx of PCOS but it’s worried me - although he didn’t seem that bothered. I still have a Mirena coil and I’m not sure if removing it will help improve the cyst situation or make it worse (it releases a small amount of progesterone).  I’ve tried reading up on PCOS but can’t find anything about ‘pre-polycystic’ does anyone know anything?

On the positive side he seemed confident that once I have the Mirena removed, I would just need one cycle (which should happen straight away) before I could get started. This means I can keep it in until I have sperm, which will reduce the risk of the endometriosis returning.

Hello to everyone  – sorry for the lack of personals, been reading even whilst abroad, and thinking of you all


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Esperanza - sorry, can't help with the pre-polycystic ovaries but sounds like it's not too much of an issue if the consultant didn't seem unduly worried. Great that you are pretty much all systems go once you get the sperm sorted out. Mini imported from Denmark so I'm sure she can help you out with any questions you might have on that...

Thanks everyone for being so kind and supportive but unfortunately bad news from me (have posted more extensively on 2WW thread so won't repeat myself too much here) - AF started today so all over. Test day not until next Monday so no doubt LWC will make me prolong the agony and insist I continue with the cyclogest and test then but since this is exactly what happened last time I know there is no hope and I'm not going to allow myself to believe that there is as it's too hard when you then get the BFN on test day. So as far as I am concerned, it's BFN today and now just need to figure out what next....

Feel a bit numb right now but no doubt the sadness will kick in pretty soon. Unfortunately got busy week at work so no chance of taking any time off to get to grips with this, will have to battle on and hopefully not burst into tears in any of my meetings...

Hope everyone else is doing OK,
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - EC will be around 9.30am - they do them all at around the same time. They will ask you to get there at 8.15-8.30am and depending where you are on the list, you'll go in between 9.30 and 10.30 ish. It's pretty quick turnaround - each person is only in there for about 20 mins and there's usually 3 or 4 people each morning. Which means you'll be ready to go home somewhere around 11.30-12.30 ish

(FYI they tend to do the ET around mid-late morning - they do the EC's first....)

Hope this helps. Worst case scenario I reckon you could just get a cab home - there was one girl there last time I had EC who was on her own and got a cab on her own.....and they seemed OK with that. Of course it's hard to say how you'll react - I've been fine both times and although it was nice to have my mum with me (especially as my journey involves 2 cabs plus train otherwise) I wouldn't say that I 'needed' here there

And don't worry about the injections - pretty sure up to an hour difference is OK...

Good luck with next scan...hope you get things sorted for EC
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Rose - as Laura says, EC first thing in morning.  Also don't think an hour either way with your injections will matter.  The only one you need to be spot on for is the pregnyl.  Good luck  


Laura - hope the counselling session helped.

JJ- sounds like your cycle's going well....bodes well for spain xx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, great news re your scan & all systems go re EC. 

JJ,  that your mock cycle continues to go well & its all fine for Spain. 

I think someone asked about DE at LWC. Well, last January when I went on the waiting list they were saying 9 months and the price is c ï½£5,500. I've emailed them today to ask where I am on the list and what would happen if I get to the top and am not ready. I'll report back!

Hope your stimms are going ok Dinky 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose your cycle seems to be going really well!  for Mon/Tues
L x


----------



## dottiep

Rose - good luck with EC.  I know what it's like trying to find work clothes to fit!  At the weekends you can just slob about & feel comfortable but work days are a different matter!


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls!! Hope you are all OK - v exciting to read that you are nearing EC rose - hope all goes well! 

Dinky - how is the d regging going? 

Hi to everyone else - Laura, Dottie - how are you both doing at the moment?

JJ1 - hope the monitored cycle is going well - was really sad to read that it was the anniversary of the baby that you lost - hope you are feeling a little better. 

Tommie - those levels are sounding good! 

I am tired, over emotional at the mo - work is awful - not the kids, they are great, but the way the school is run itself. So tired I can hardly type so excuse me if there are mistakes. Have spent most of the day in tears - mixture of being scared about the IVF which starts next tues/wed and also PMT and also end of term blues! 

I am reading all your messages and sending you all lots of positive thoughts!!   

I think I just need to finish school and then relax ready for my treatment. the wierd thing is I am getting period aches and pains at the mo as it is due in a day or two. However I keep thinking, next month I'll be having these pains and obsessing over everything and wondering whether I've been lucky enough to fall pregnant - it's all getting a little too much for me but you girls have all been there so I know that I'll be OK too!!!

Love to you all  
Katiexxx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi everyone,

Was just reading through the messages and thought I'd say hello. I had a look at the Leicester clinic website the other day because my clinic has told me that they have donor sprem available to sell to other clinics and I notice that they have egg donors reading and waiting currently for new recipients! So anyone wanting to go ahead soon, looks like there may be something available right now. I am amazed by the differences in availability. My clinic told me that they had two people on the waiting list but guessed that this would mean a 2 year wait!! I hear that LWC seems to be much shorter and now Leicester appears to have no wait at all. I didn't check the price mind you so that may be the sting in the tale/tail. However, that seems so much more hopeful than I thought or have been lead to believe. 

Katie, sorry to hear it's all a bit emotional. It is tough but it's great that you will have some space around treatment time.

If anyone is interested, there will hopefully be three of us (Rose, Felix and Muddy) meeting for lunch on Saturday in London and anyone else is most welcome to join us. Haven't firmed up arrangements yet but it would be lovely to see any of you who might fancy it. PM me if you would like to join us.

Muddylane x


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps....

Laura/ Dottie...been thinking of you two so much this week...   

Rose....glad the follies are looking good....  for monday!! 

Kylecat ...think you're doing SP aren't you?  Means we will prob be on same timing/2ww now as my AF is any day. 

Well now done 7 days of down-regging and feeling pretty fine.  Just had one hot flush in the night, no headaches....yet?!..and a just a couple of whoozy moments.  Finding injections easy peasy (closet nurse in me?!?!).  Have only one tiny bruise so not pin cushion look yet!  

I also found a great acupuncturist in Edinburgh and had a first session yesterday.  She's really up on fertility and has a couple of friends who have successfully gone down the SMC route so I took that as a positive omen!   Will have one more with her between first and second scans and then will need to book up sessions in London around EC/ET (can someone remind me of the best place near LWC?) 

I am impatiently awaiting AF now so can book in my scans /flights etc..will have day 6 one in London, day 9 prob up here and then head down to London for day 11/12 onwards through EC?  Last 3 cycles have been 27 days and today is D27 but nothing happening yet....has anyone else had experience of buserlin delaying AF at all ?  I think nurse mentioned it might affect by a few days. Is driving me bonkers having my diary up in air!!! 

Still feel equally terrified of it working and not working....mmmmm

Wish I could meet up with Muddy, Felix and Rose this weekend!! Will hoping some of you will be around when I head down for EC/ET as will base self down there for about 6 days I think! 

..Dinky xx


----------



## kylecat

Glad all going well Dinky!! I'll be up for meeting up in London over the summer - I will really need lots to do to keep my mind off the 2ww. However the first week I am not allowed to leave the house - my mum has ordered it!!!! I shall be soooooooooooo bored!

Muddy  - lovely to hear from you - glad you are OK - hope you and the other girls enjoy your lunch in London this weekend!

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - don't worry honey....I know it seems like a massive move from IUI but jsut go with it....   for your blues

Rose - not long now.....

Dinky - Let me know when you're around in town and I'm sure I can fit you in to my hectic social schedule  

Muddy - what is the name of the clinic in Leics??

I'm ok - thanks for your thoughts.  Had a blood test at the Birth Centre today to check my blood group as I don't know it and will need it for donor matching if I decide to go that route....  Have been having awful hot flushes all week - I think it's because I stopped the steroids earlier on this week...all a bit weird.

Dx


----------



## Pretzel

Laura, hope you're doing ok, thinking of you.

Rose, good luck with EC next week...

Love to everyone else  

Halfway through 2WW, haven't posted sooner, as have been doing crazy hours at work- why is it always busy when you most need to chill?

P
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts. I'm OK. Stopped the cyclogest yesterday and haven't re-tested. I've had AF and am clearly not pregnant (despite official test day being next Monday) so just want to draw a line under it now and look forward. 
Counsellor on Tues was OK, but actually less helpful than talking to a good friend last night. Counsellor basically just kept telling me that I won't always feel like this and that it will get better. Duh - could figure that out for myself, what I need is to find ways to feel better *now*....will be more pushy at the next session re what I actually want out of it....

Other than that all is well and looking forward to my week's holiday in France which is coming up in a couple of weeks.

Pretzel - totally hadn't realised you were on 2WW - wishing you all the very best   When do you test?

Katie - sorry work so awful and you are so stressed. Nearly end of term so plenty of time to chill out.....although not sure IVF can be classed as chilling out! Try not to worry, you'll be OK - it's really not as bad as you think it will be. And there's plenty of us here who've recently been through it, so we can offer lots of hints and tips....

Dottie - hope you are doing OK hun - hope to see you soon

Rose, Felix, Muddy - sorry I can't make tomorrow - got an engagement party in the evening in North London and need to get out present shopping etc during the day. Have fun girls....

Dinky - I'm in and out of London for work so let me know when you're around and we'll catch up

Everyone else...hope you're all well and looking forward to a great weekend. Must go get some dinner....

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Rose, 

I took dressing gown and slippers first time but didn't even take them out of my bag, so didn't bother second time round. The gown covers you well enough and there is also a blanket on the chair if you get a bit chilly. Take something nice to eat (and drink) after EC. Sounds silly but you won't have eaten since the night before so you'll be hungry and all they have is these rather unpleasant biscuits. I just took some cereal bars....and a bottle of Powerade for energy! 

And a book to read - you're hanging around before the actual EC and again for an hour or so afterwards....so you need something to take your mind off it

I didn't need san. towels either time - had no bleeding, but good to have with you just in case. 

Other than that I didn't do/take anything special for the clinic bit. Both times after EC I went to bed/sleep for about 3-4 hours when I got home (bearing in mind it takes me 2 hours to get home during which I have to stay awake to negotiate taxis, trains etc!) Then got up, had dinner, watched a bit of TV, back to bed around 10pm and by next day felt totally OK and went back to work as normal....first time was a bit sore and bloated but second time really wouldn't have known I'd had anything done by the morning after....

Try not to worry (easier said than done I know) - the nurses down in the theatre are really great and put you at your ease. 

Have a lovely lunch with the girls tomorrow, 
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose just wanted to wish you loads of luck, again like LAuris said leave the dressing gown and slippers at home! MY 2 cycles at the Bridge I had General Anaesthetic's and just went in the gown on the trolley, they said bring PJ's or tracksuit or loose clothes which is a good idea- I got into the cab in my PJ's!!
My last few GA's I have just got changed in to my clothes, they usually provide ST's but good idea to take one just in case it is needed.
Like Lauris said take a sandwich or something to eat, as the criteria for releasing you home is eaten, drunk and peed- I am on a mission as soon as I come round!
Good luck
L x


----------



## lulumead

good luck Rose, hope it all goes smoothly!
xx


----------



## Elpida

Rose - Good luck for Tuesday


----------



## orchidsage

Best of luck Rose for Tuesday!   

I am getting abit panicky now. I spoke to Stepan on Wedn and he said he would email me Fri morn to let me know how thaw of my donor embryos went on Thurs.  I have had no email from him - I logged on late last night after being away all day at a funeral and couldnt believe there was nothing from him.  I emailed him last night but still no reply.

Girls, what was your experience with Stepan and communication on FET and thaw ? did he only email when he had news? He told me he would offer back up donor embryos if they didnt survive so I am trying to calm myself down that I will have something for transfer.....

Its just that I am leaving in the early hours of tomorrow morning and wont be near the internet so I am really wishing I knew where I stood.

Really would appreciate your feedback,

Orchid
x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh gosh Orchid - how incredibly frustrating. Why don't you phone him?


----------



## orchidsage

Emma - I know I was going to ring him but I dont want to be a nuisance either...
I would rather him do the emailing - if that is the procedure.
I will see what happens by this afternoon - If I havent heard I think I will ring him then because I dont want to ring in the evening....
It just adds to the worry....
Thanks Emma


----------



## Damelottie

Ah hun  . I'm sure he won't mind. He seems to give his number out freely enough and it would only be a quick question. See how you feel later on


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Orchid - sorry you're having such a stressful time. I'm sure if there was bad news he would have contacted you....I've always had a very quick response to emails. But if you're worried, then I'd call....no point sitting around worrying and stressing yourself when a quick call will put your mind at rest. 

Good luck!
Laura
x


----------



## orchidsage

Thanks Emma & Laura - I rang Stepan - he was out driving - he has to check so I am to ring him back after 3pm.....
fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## orchidsage

Hi again!
I got Stepan on the phone this afternoon and got great news.  All of my donor embryos (5) have survived! I now have all grade 1's : 1 x 10 cell and 4 x 8 cell!
Cant believe that.
He sounded very positive for blastocysts on Monday now for transfer.
Fingers crossed again......

Hi to everyone - am in a rush now to get packed and get to Dublin airport in the early hours of the morning and hope that there wont be any problems with flights....

Best wishes

Orchid
x


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Orchid   

Safe flight hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elpida

Orchid - great news - best of luck!

Rose - talking about twins ...  I've decided to go for a single embryo transfer if/when I ever get that far (certainly for my first try) but I'm sure I read somewhere that the risk of embryos dividing with IVF was higher than normal .... has anyone else heard this?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Orchidsage - Well done and I sincerely hope that things go well in Reprofit. Your embryos sound great and blasts!! Worth the worry and wait by all accounts!! I'd have been like you panicking if I don't hear, and I am sure that the clinics don't realise how we are on tenderhooks all the time.

Rose- I have never counted days in terms of cycle but days of stimming, I have always had 11-12 days of stims and then EC 36 hours later.  I did one LP but the rest short protocol so no DRing at the start. To be honest I have taken the time off during stimming and 2ww so that I didn't have to juggle work and clinic as I tried to emlinate as much stress as possible and also didn't want to be exposed to infections and sick pts, and figured it was only a month of my life trying to get my baby and work would have to come second on a cycle, and that I was not indispensible.
 for you EC and lots of eggs in their.

With regards to twins, not sure about the dividing embryos higher with IVF, I thought it was the implantation of both of them - on our unit at work we have a family who have twins through IVF and then had FET and 2 8cell embryos (from different cycles) put back and have triplets from that so 5 babies under 3!!

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Esperanza - Interesting to read you say that about SET because I'm seriously thinking of asking Stefan if I could have just one transferred instead of the two. I can't find anything that says BFP's are less likely with only one. I'm having quite a dilemma about it actually. The thought of having twins fills me with such horror that I think that would be worse for me than a BFN  . I've got 2 close friend with twins and it just always seems ghastly to me  . Sorry, don't need to offend anybody. I'm sure I'd cope - but I want a lot more than to just cope - iykwim. Mmmm - not sure what to do.

JJ1 - Coudn't agree with you more about work. It comes such 2nd place to this. Nobody is indispensible and if they are... then more fool the company for alowing that to happen! The way I see it - I've worked very very hard for 15 years for the NHS and I'm not giving work a second thought. If I do get a BFP it'll cause mayhem with me just having accepted this secondment but it'll all sort itself out. They'll just have to quickly advertise fo somebody else. If they won't put their hands in their pockets and do that................. then that ain't my problem    

Good luck Orchid   . Apparently my embryos are top grade blasts too    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

Good luck Orchid - all sounding good.

Rose - enjoy your last injection   , good luck for Tuesday.

I had a dream that I had triplets and the only way I could manage was by colour coding them so I knew which was which and creating a spreadsheet to ensure I spread my time equally!

xx


----------



## Damelottie

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lulumead

indeed!

best not to think about that too much...


----------



## Damelottie

Double OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I swear if I went for a scan and they said 'there is 2 heartbeats' or 'there are 3 heartbeats' I would shout 'who do I sue'!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Best only have one put back then hunny


----------



## pippa38h

Hi all (my laptop is back from the doctors now, and all better!)

What are the names of the sperm banks which import sperm to UK clinics? Mini- you mentioned Denmark.
Also, can you (I`m prob going for LMC) have a look at their list and if you don`t like any, then import?

Rose- I know how you feel about twins - my idea of a total nightmare !! I`ll be going for a single blastocyst transfer (eventually) - seems like the most reliable option. Good luck for tue


----------



## Lou-Ann

Orchidsage, great news on the embies, good luck for ET on Monday  

Rose, good luck for EC on Tuesday  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Good luck rose! You'll have to let me know what it's like for when I have my EC later on in August!!

Fab news Orchid - hope all goes well

Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Good luck for EC tomorrow Rose!!!  Let me know when you are going back for ET....I will be at LWC on Wednesday for d6 scan so if it is then I can say HI !!  My appt is 11.30.  

Hi Kylecat - when do you have first scan ?  I think we are on pretty much same timeline altho I've been doing LP so now a veteran at injections!  Can now do it at breakfast in the time it takes my smoothie to blend    

Pippa .... check out www.europeanspermbank.com  for Danish clinic! 

Dinky xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - you get a cubicle to yourself downstairs in the 'ward' - with curtains for privacy. As well as the chair/bed, there's a small table and another chair. I just put my bag/clothes etc on the other chair (my mum didn't come downstairs with me but waited upstairs in the main waiting room so there was plenty of space)

It's quite safe to leave your belongings there when you go into the theatre for the actual EC - you're only gone about 20 mins anyway...and the nurses are all around

Try not to worry, you'll be absolutely fine, all the best,
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Rose .... not long now.  I echo what Laura has said...try not to worry.  Although I was very nervous before my first EC & actually burst into tears when I got to the clinic!  Bloody hormones play games with us!

Laura - hope you're feeling a bit better honey (hangover aside!)

Dinky - have you taken to wearing a nappy then  Your AF sounds horrid! Afraid I haven't experienced that but only done SP.

I went to see Mama Mia last week too and have mixed feelings....once I'd accepted it was pure 'cheese' I quite enjoyed it but some of the singing is a bit odd!!

Been away to the seaside this weekend - feel like I've had a proper holiday! Needed some 'me' time..

Hope everyone is well...

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - seaside break sounds lovely. Can't wait for my week's holiday (fly on 8th Aug so not long now)

I'm OK - hangovers always make me over emotional so going to get an early night and try not to think too much about everything. Finding the impending arrival of 3rd niece/nephew quite difficult - my sister told me she was pregnant the same month I told her I was going to start ttc. Now she has a baby (well almost!) and where am I? 

But onwards and upwards hey...we'll get there in the end...

Happy Sunday evening everyone, I'm off to get some much needed sleep
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - I know how you feel.  It feels like I've put my life on hold for the last 8 months and tx has been quite full on.  Lots of emotional & financial investment and lots of disappointment.  I foolishly thought I'd be pregnant by now too....some days it's harder than others to see a positive outcome to all of this but we have to believe otherwise we'd give up and I'm not ready to do that yet! 
Hope you feel better tomorrow.

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - glad you had a lovely break! Laura - sorry to hear about your hangover - it must be v hard for you at the mo with your sisters impending birth. However, I suppose it might help to think about it in this way - when your sister's baby is here and all the fuss has died down, you'll be pregnant and then they'll be another addition to the family. I'm sure, if fact, I know you will get there!  

Dinky - sorry to hear about horrendous AF but glad you enjoyed mama mia - I fancy that film myself. Not sure if we are going to be 2ww buddies. My period just won't arrive!! It was due yesterday and still no sign at all. I am getting paranoid that it won't arrive this month and IVF will be cancelled - I can feel myself getting in a right tizz about it!   I know I ovulated two weeks ago yesterday cos all the signs were there. So am I correct in thinking AF should arrive soon? If you ovulate, do you always have a period afterwards? I think I need to go to bed and stop worrying - just want to get on with it now!!!!

Sleep well everyone

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I know where you are coming from this whole TTC takes over your life, I feel I have had my whole life on hold since 2005 and still no further forward, Each year thinking I would be pregnant now, have my baby now. My donor's partner said that they will get married when I have a page boy or bridesmaid, and I keep saying to them 'when are you going to have your wedding' and they say the same thing- they might be waiting a long time at this rate!!

Also milestone like your sister having a baby hit nerves, not because you begrudge them but because you could/should have also had yours.

We just have to think positive and believe that we will get there one day.

kylecat- I hope AF shows up- put your white knickers and trousers on and see if   arives then!!
L x


----------



## dottiep

Katie - yes.....wear white trousers tomorrow and she's bound to turn up!!


----------



## Elpida

Re the SET debate - when I saw the consultant and mentioned it to him he said that it was best that I made a firm decision early on and stuck to it. As I'm only 33 and without much of a practical support system I shall be aiming for one. The idea of twins fills me with joy and dread in equal measure. But, for me, it's an unnecessary risk at this point I think.

Re Mama Mia - I have to say I cringed my way through it - I felt so embarrassed for them all and most disturbingly found Pierce rather attractive! As I may have mentioned I'm a bit of a cinema whore and go at least twice a week - I saw WALL-e this weekend - what a wonderful, wonderful film - if any of you would like a lovely way to shed a few tears but leave feeling wonderful I can't recommend it enough. For pure escapism try Wanted - brilliant nonsense with just the right amount of gratuitous violence!


----------



## Pretzel

Orchid, good luck with transfer!    How stressful re people forgetting to get back to you with very crucial info!!

Rose, fingers crossed for tomorrow, try not to worry, you'll be post EC before you know it....

Am quite jealous you are having a GA, is that the norm in the UK? After my last EC in Denmark (the clinic is not geared up for GA), I asked for stronger sedation, as it had to be topped up 4 times....last time, a couple of weeks ago, the only difference was that it was the same drug, topped up even less, but they did EC via the abdomen....I could still feel pretty much everything...eeeeek! So am jealous of you GA girls, anything else seems so unnecessary!

So Rose, the best bit is that you'll be asleep for that part, wahey!! Will be thinking of you.

Laura, am supposed to test Friday-ish, but feels like AF is on it's way.... am hoping to book a last minute holiday in the sun, departing Thurs, so if this IVF(my 4th) is a bust, I will be mostly whisking my DD away somewhere warm for a week of sunbathing, pampering, & lots of drinking...(me, not her!)

Someone was asking about importing sperm - I dealt with Cryos in Denmark, who also export, and are very helpful. Think that it is a different link to the one someone gave, apologies if not.

  to everyone else!

P
x


----------



## Pretzel

Hi Rose,

sorry I got it wrong re GA, must have mis-read a post....was hoping to help, not make you nervous!!  
Hope they give you the strong stuff - am sure the sedation I had in the UK was stronger than the one in Denmark.

I know what you mean re the short 36 hr window... I used to worry about that too, but there is a bit of leeway, and despite my fears, I have never had everything "ovulate" at once, and turn up to EC to find I had nothing left to work with...although it's quite an understandable fear, it's extremely unlikely, so you are more than extremely likely to be fine!! I remember my last IVF in Denmark, flying over, and feeling all sorts of twinges, fearing exactly the same thing, but the EC was fine. But at this stage of the Tx, every worry seems huge - I was a complete nutter by then, worrying about everything.

So your timing will be fine....here's to a bountiful harvest tomorrow!  

P
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - I didn't feel a thing with either of my ECs - so try not to worry, it will be fine. She basically injected the stuff in, told me I would start to feel a bit light headed in 5 seconds and the next thing I was aware of was getting back into my recovery chair....

And I'm sure they have had so much experience with the timing of the injections etc that it won't be a problem. I queried this last time - I was told to take my last Orgalutran at 7pm to delay ovulation, then my HCG at 9.30pm to get follies ready for ovulation - I was asking how that could possibly work - one drug to delay, swiftly followed by one to do the exact opposite....but the nurse said not to worry, they'd done it loads of times and it would all be OK. Which it was....so try and relax and all the best for tomorrow, sure it will all go swimmingly

Let us know how you get on, will be thinking of you
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Lou - yes it is very helpful to hear everybody's thoughts around SET. and I always have our very lovely twin girlies (shared with Sam  ) in mind too


----------



## Elpida

Lou

Thanks for sharing your story - the consultant did say that the embryos might dictate and I suppose those are the kinds of scenarios that he meant. I think he also meant that as I'm likely to be emotional at that point it's best to make as rational decision as possible as early as possible. But I'm not going to be inflexible!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had the option of EC under GA or IV sedation at the Bridge and opted for GA's (as I am a bit of a coward at times), my hystroscopy was also under GA and I can remember being in recovery and spitting my LMA out,  at ARGC they only offer IV sedation, but to be honest it was very similar IV profol and under I went-  I can remmeber a strange sensation around my neck tingling as he was injecting it into my hand and then nothing, go no top ups that I was aware of,  then I came round in recovery on my trolley with oxygen  mask on, it was jsut like GA but then I woke up and didn't feel groggy as GA . Some people recall talking to the Drs and sensing things during EC so must have light sedations.  

The 36 hours is so that you don't ovulate, as they don't want you to ovulate I recall, as they go in transvaginal through the wallm (so making an incision) and up to the ovaries to collect them.

With regards to the SET, 2/3 debate, I have always opted for 2, and asked for more but ot being 40 it isn't an option open to us in the UK anymore, it used to be at the clinics discretion till **** got involved!!  On my second cycle they were standing there at ET asking me with the embryos loaded in the catheter did I want 1 or 2, 2 increases the chances of pregnancy but if pregnant the chance of twins was 4 fold increased.  Spain strongly advised me not to go for 3, as did the cons here as he said that if I did get pregnant not only the complications if they survived but for me with a dodgy lining the chances of mc are higher  (Dr Scher in the USA said that my chances of mc could be as high as 80-90%).
2 of the girls on the London thread are pregnant one had one embryo let and had FET and is 11 weeks now, and another is due anyday and had SET blastocytes so it can work!!

Take care
L x


----------



## dottiep

Rose - good luck for tomorrow!!

Dx


----------



## winky77

Rose - good luck for tomorrow !!  I got confused and thought you were going today!


----------



## Roo67

Rose - Hope all goes smoothly tomorrow

Orchid - hope all is well

Roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose  all goes well and you get lots of lovely eggies
L xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Rose - you'll be fine....

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Aww, now that's positive thinking. Start sorting out the birthing pool now. Good luck for your EC Rose!
 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow xxxx


----------



## pippa38h

Hi all
Good luck Rose, I`ll be thinking of you tommorow - any guesses on egg number?
I`ve never quite worked out the concept of a birthing pool - isn`t it just a big paddling pool, and how do you keep the water warm (unless it is like a paddling pool- Brrrr!)

Felix - What`s that icon next to your name that looks like a mobile? I pressed it - I don`t know if I was meant to or what it does! 

Pretzel - good luck on your 2WW- don`t forgot `period` pains are the same as the ones you get when your are pregnant- keep positive (and hopefully end up having an alcohol free holiday!)

Time for bed
P


----------



## Felix42

Hello there Pippa, the mobile phone icon is just to show that someone has posted a particular message via their mobile browser.I'm not sure why they differentiate, unless its just to remind people that they can do it via a mobile. 

Night. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Elpida

Thinking of you Rose 

xx


----------



## Felix42

Well done Rose.   for great news on the fertilisation rates tomorrow. Remember you've got a few days to treat yourself to the odd glass of alcohol now before you're PUPO. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Rose


----------



## Pretzel

Rose, that's fantastic news!!! 
Glad all went smoothly, and what a great number.....sending them    while they do their thing now....look forward to the update.

No AF yet, but feeling mighty imminent, so went ahead and booked my holiday - flying to Cyprus thurs morning...hurrah!

Pippa, thanks for the luck! I guess it's not a write-off yet, but am pretty well prepared for the worst....

Take care everyone,

P
x


----------



## kylecat

Wow, Rose - great news on the EC - glad all went well for you, the choc croissant afterwards sounded yummy. Please keep us all updated on the fertilisation rates!!

Pretzel - I know you are convinced that is hasn't worked but lots and lots of luck to you anyway!  

I am now reading this thread with great interest as from tommorrow I am officially an IVF patient!!! AF eventually arrived (hurrah!) and tommorrow is day two when I will have my scan, then it all kicks off with 200IUI of puregon per day. I am extremely apprehensive and have lots and lots of emotions going round in my head at the moment. I MUST stop worrying and thinking all the time. I keep thinking, what will happen if there are no eggs?, what is none fertilise? - I hope that these scenarios are not very likely but I keep thinking they will happen to me! I know IVF is one step up from IUI but for me this just seems like a whole new ball game. And the old chesnut keeps going round in my mind 'Why am I having a proceedure done which I don't actually medically need'? However, there is no way I am cancelling as if all you girls can do it, then so can I (hopefully)!

Love to all  
Katiexxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, great news about the EC,  wishing you lots of  for the next fews days

Pretzel, wishing you lots of     and   for good news for you! 

Katie, good luck for your 1st IVF cycle      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## pippa38h

Congrats Rose- fingers crossed for the next few days (weeks, months...)

Kylecat - IVF IS a medical need- it may not be a physical need but it certainly is a psychological one, THUS medically needed!

Thanks for all the sperm bank advice - lookinginto them now, but hopefully LWC has enough (but it`s always worth having a back-up plan)

Keep positive everyone

Pippa


----------



## lulumead

good news Rose, fingers crossed for lots of embies!

x


----------



## Roo67

Great news Rose - lets hope they all do their thing and you have lots of little embies to choose from.

Katie - good luck for your scan tomorrow and starting injections, you'll be absolutely fine and will get easier each day. I'm sure we all have had these anxetes at one time or another i know I certainly have   
Looking forward to seeing you on Sunday. 

Roo x


----------



## dottiep

Rose - well done for 10 eggs...keeping everything crossed that you get a good fertilisation rate.  Make the most of the next couple of days and treat yourself to a glass of wine! Are you having 3 day or 5 day transfer??

Katie - welcome to the world of IVF! Try not to think too much....just go with the flow.  Big hugs


Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose well done take care of yourself and I hope that you have good news tomorrow
L x


----------



## winky77

Wow Rose - 10 that's great!  I'm there at LWC for my first scan tomorrow and could visit them to 'egg' them on a bit!?!?     I'll send     through the walls!  Good that it was not painful.....technical question......do they actually cut through anything to get the eggs?  Or is it a tube right through uterus and up fallopian tubes?  Just realised I don't actually know what they do?!?

Kylecat....welcome to the IVF madness!  I know exactly how you feel ....this definately feels a much bigger deal to me.  I'm trying not to do the endless 'what if' scenario planning too!  But mostly I am trying to stop being such a moody cow....got crotchety with the gardener today cos he left my tap dripping?!?!  Was trying to work at home but getting nowhere so went for a walk into town. Ended up talking to my mum on my mobile to get some reassurance that I am doing the right thing...but then had to tell her to shut up as I was getting all wobbly emotional in Boots when she was going on about how they'd love a grandchild.....pressure!!!!  By the way...if all goes well with my scan tomorrow I also will start Puregon so we could be in sync for 2WW....not sure how short and long protocols link up?!  I was texting Coco yesterday and mentioned I am planning to stay with friends down in Romily between EC and ET - I am hoping we three (and anyone else down that way?) can hook up. 

Pretzel ....still keeping fingers crossed ...when do you actually test?

  to everyone else...

..Dinky x


----------



## Felix42

Fantastic news Rose! Its all looking good.  for continuing good news. 

Katie, good luck with the scan & stimming. I'm sure you'll be fine. Try to take it a day at a time & keep focussed on that little one you'll be meeting in 9 months time. 

Love & hugs to everyone else too,

Felix xx


----------



## orchidsage

Hi there girls!
Rose - great news! best wishes now for friday....
Dinky - great news for you too! Fingers crossed all goes well.

I was back late last night from Brno after my donor FET - Everything went great - transfer was on monday of two grade 1 blastocysts.  Its been a real rollercoaster of emotions.  I was fine until he said I had a 35% chance of it working......

Am not good since he reminded me - I had got carried away with everything and I did forget the facts.  I hate to think of it but I will probably have to go back in March 09 for my booked fresh double donor...

I was thinking on the plane, I have either 2 girls, 2 boys or 1 boy and 1 girl on board!!!!!!!!!!

It really is surreal - to have this done and to think I have them on board.......I am up and down like a yoyo thinking I could be and then of course I think course its not going to work.

Best wishes to all
from a very confused and wrecked
Orchid
xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls!!!

Fab news Rose about the fertilisation rates - I am so pleased for you. All our positive thoughts must have done them the world of good! Hope you have a nice relaxing day today. 

Dinky - looks like we will be in synch with our IVF cycles so that it great news - I am around all summer so it will be great to meet up with you - I don't think I saved your mobile no and have since got a new phone so can you PM it to me? Thanks

Orchid - welcome back from Brno - make sure you rest up  - thinking of you and sending you lots of positive thoughts!

Roo and Laura - hope you are both well and looking forward to catching up on sunday for lunch!

Thanks girls for all your nice comments about my fear of IVF!!! I went for my day 2 scan today and all is well - both ovaries are very quiet as they should be and behaving themselves!! They were a few tiny follicles there waiting to grow! They seem to have a slightly different approach at my clinic as they are only going to gently stim me - they would be more than happy with 8-10 eggs but if they only get 4-6 then they'll work with that! Hoping to get 8-10 though    . Start Puregon tommorrow morning and orgalutron on sunday, first scan monday.

I finished school today for 6 weeks, thank goodness, I hate that place at the moment!! I think that pressures at work combined with the worry of starting IVF have got a little too much for me. Surprisingly it is NOT the children that ever annoy me, it's the other members of staff (well some of them) !!!!   Anyway, at least I'm shot of the place for a while and can forget about it all!


Love to everyone
Katiexxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, good news about your embies sending you lots of   and good luck for Friday  

Katie, glad that your scan went well today, take it easy 

Dinky, hope that your scan went well today  

Orchid, sending you lots of   and   that those embies are settling in for the long haul.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Orchidsage- wishing you loads of luck for the coming 2 weeks, what day os test day?

Rose that is fab fertilisation rates.  WHy did they do ICSI with a sperm donor and top rate sperm, or did you request it.  My friend at LWC had ICSI and then they wanted to charge her, but in the end they gave her 50% discount as they had not asked to do it with her.

Katie and Didi hope the scans and went well

I had a cd15 scan today and my lining was 6.4mm, my oestrodial had gone down slightly to 5000+ but still higher than most of my real cycles. My donors partner took my bloods this morning.

L x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Luck to all       and hugs


----------



## orchidsage

Thanks for your wishes girls
JJ1 - my official test date is Monday 4th Aug...........Bank Holiday here.......I may have to do blood test the next day......They seem to do ICSI in most of the foreign clinics who are offering Donor Egg treatment......Hope all is going as planned for you on your scans etc. Are they just monitoring you on this cycle?  

Rose - great news on your fertilisation! Best of luck now for your transfer - is it Friday?

Katie & Dinky best of luck to you both now on your scans/ET...

Felix - how are you doing?

Orchid


----------



## lulumead

good luck everyone...sounds like lots of things are going to plan.   that we have a positive August!
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just a quick one from me tonight - not feeling very well (had a tooth out Monday and seem to be feeling progressively worse - wonder if it's infected, should prob see dentist re anti biotics)

Anyway, great news re fertilisation Rose and all the best for Friday's ET. 

And congrats Orchid on the transfer - hope the 2WW flies by for you - and results in a positive outcome

Hello to everyone else, will be back when feeling better...
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Laura - should deffo see your dentist if still sore you might have a 'dry socket' are you rinsing with salty water? i'll pm you my mobile no. just incase there is a problem with sunday.

Orchid - Congrats on your transfer  for a positive 2ww

Dinky - Hope all is on track for you, don't worry about being a 'moody cow' we've all been there  

Rose -  that your little embies continue growing and you have some lovely one to transfer on friday

Katie - Glad scan went well, hope injections are not to traumatic.

JJ - glad your monitored cycle is going well, all looks good for the real thing.

Roo xx


----------



## muddypaws

Great news Rose! Curious about a day 4 transfer though? Does this mean you are waiting for morula stage rather than blastocyst? 

Glad that you are on your way Dinky, Kylecat and best of luck.  Good luck with 2ww Orchid   That sounds like a great success rate compared to using our own over 40 eggs! Really hope it works 

Sorry that you have a bad tooth etc Laura, as if there wasn't enough pain in this game! 

As for me, have some blood test results (not that I can interpret them!) and so far look OK if the normal range is anything to go by. Having a progesterone test tomorrow to see if I did ovulate this month as appeared to have a surge...not convinced though as haven't done either of the other two months after ET. So am hoping for natural cycle FET except that the clinic aren't working either of the possible weekends that it could fall on so have to make a decision as to whether to take the chance that it will fall on a week day or go for stimulated. Really hacks me off that because of their timetable I might have to take drugs that are unnecessary. Wouldn't mind so much if were getting NHS treatment but when you pay so much and then have to pay even more (as stimulated is more expensive) to fit with their timetable it does rather irritate one!! Oh how I wish for a simple life....unless complicated by a baby and then that's fine!


Muddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Muddy it must be frustrating not have a 7 day a week clinic, some clinics close on Bank Holidays and Xmas/New Year- I could never cope with that rigidity and trying to co-ordinator me and my donors availability!! It is so unfair.n Glad your bloods were good!!
Lx


----------



## muddypaws

So is ARGC 7 days a week then? Been wondering if I could transfer to another clinic but then do think the hassle isn't worth it...can't be that many that are every day. 

M


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - as Lou says, Friday counts as 3 day transfer and that's what LWC do as standard if you get good fertlisation on the day after EC. I had my first EC on Tue, ET Fri, my second was EC Weds and ET Sat....so you're exactly as LWC would usually do....

Good luck with it tomorrow!

Laura
x


----------



## orchidsage

Lou - thanks so much for putting me on the 2ww thread  - all on my own!!! 

I just had a look - thanks for all the good wishes!!.........


Hope little E is behaving himself at bedtime!!!

 
Orchid
xxx


----------



## winky77

Heck ....tis a frenzy of activity on here !  About time ....I can't believe our 2WW page got to be blank?!  

Orchidsage...big congratulations on your embie transfer !!  I loved it that you were speculating on the plane about the gender combinations!    for 2WW!!


Rose....hurrah ...all looking good for tomorrow by the sounds of it!!!  i did send positive vibes to your embies yesterday when at the clinic....would have loved to have seen them!!  Was never interested in science at school but this babymaking science fascinates me !

Muddy...looking good on blood tests then.  How may Frosties did you have from the IVF?  Would be great to have  drug free transfer but know what you mean about clinic timings...

JJ...glad it is all going well...been thinking of you lots! 


Katie...first room mates now cycle buddies !!  LWC are reckoning my EC will be prob Mon 4th Aug....possible the Friday or saturday before if stimms go faster....  will PM you my mobile ..have fun with Roo and Laura on sunday...wish I could be there! 

Well I had D6 scan yesterday......dildocam (oh how I love that word!) was in there for all of 15 seconds.....tis a long way to go from Scotland to Harley st for that !  Did see the nurse as well tho but I was only at the clinic for 45 minutes!  Left home at 7.30am got back at 5.30pm....and apart from half an hour in Starbucks before my appointment all that time was travelling.....all in bits as well which meant I didn't really get any work done despite carting my laptop...

..anyway enough whinging....I told I was being a crochety moody cow !!......the good news is that the scan was fine.....reckon early signs of about 10 follicles....and that's without any stims so am really hoping I don't end up with OHSS. 

...heck ....have to go train pulling into stop...got to close laptop! ..better send...will come back later!!


----------



## Felix42

Laura, hope you're feeling better. I hope its not a dry cavity you've got. If so, get anti bios asap as it can be really nasty & I'm speaking from experience! 

Dinky & Katie, hope things are progressing well.  

Orchid, great to hear you're on the 2ww. Very excited for you. 

Rose, hope all goes well tomorrow with a good report on your embies progress & a smooth ET. 

I'm on my way up to my parents for my birthday - will need to change to Felix43 shortly!  Been a fun jrny so far - cancelled train- shipped to an alternative one & am now going via a coach for final leg of journey. Maybe I should learn to drive before a little one comes along. 

Love & hugs to all,
F xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey ladies - just catching up on posts! Felix - sounds like a nightmare journey, hope you get there OK and have a very lovely birthday!!  

Rose - lots and lots of luck for tommorrow - hope all goes well and you enjoy the accupuncture before and after!

Laura - how is the tooth? Hope the pain has subsided and you are still able to meet with roo and I on sun  

Dinky aka 'room mate/cycle buddie!'  - what a nightmare of a day travelling down to London and it was so hot today as well. I've calculated that my EC will probably be the same week as yours (w/c 4th Aug) - I expect mine will be a little later as I am a few days behind you at the moment. 

Orchid - hope you are well and resting nicely. Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes! 

Day three for me so did first puregon injection this morn - drinking lots and lots of water and having a lovely choc milkshake tonight to get plenty of protein! feeling lovely and relaxed now that I've escaped from school for a few weeks!!

Off to watch big bro now (yes, I know it's really sad!)  

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## lulumead

Good luck tomorrow Rose, hope embies have done what they are supposed to.

Orchid: positive vibes for the 2ww

Dinky: glad it went well. What a mammoth trip.

Laura: hope you're doing ok

Happy birthday Felix! 

hello everyone else, sorry if I've missed something important.  I feel like I need a weekly update of where everyone is at!  It does feel like things move fast, although probably doesn't feel like that when you're the one in the middle of it.
xx

Enjoy your milkshake Katie! You posted whilst I was typing...sounds good!


----------



## winky77

..am back.....managed to close up laptop in time to get off the train.....derrr!!!  

yes it was a mammoth journey yesterday....and it's far too hot to do that again.  Have booked to have second and third scans in Glasgow next week instead of London .....will cost me £75 each time but that's less than travel costs to London.  I was thinking of going to Darlington to LWCs satellite clinic as that would be included in overall IVF cost but it's still 6 hours return on train and by time I've bought train ticket and taxis at other end it's probably £50 or so anyway. 

Rose ...can I ask where you went for acupuncture and what the cost was?  Was it ok leaving booking until a few days before i.e. when you got ET day confirmed?  I had my second accupuncture in Edinburgh yesterday when I got back, she's great ...wish I could take her to London with me! 

I got delayed for an hour at Gatwick yesterday and ended up buying a Nintendo DS and the brain training package !!  It is Dottie's fault !  I remember Dottie saying about taking one to Brno and it got me intrigued about what you can play on them!  And they were selling a red one .....my favourite colour so had to be done!  

When is your birthday Felix?  And where the heck are you heading to that is such a tricky journey?  Am sure it will be worth it tho ! Enjoy ! 

Ok....off to drink a pint of water and then a pint of milk......moooooo......

xxDi


----------



## dottiep

Di - they now do the Guitar Hero for DS too.....going to get it at the weekend!  I tried it on my nephew's Wii and got addicted but am rubbish!

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

If you are having acu at London Acupuncture clinic they are used to ET at short notice and everytime I have been given Daniel's mobile , ring him at home when I know the exact time of ET, sometimes this is only told the night before ET and then ET was on a Bank Hol morning, but he was still there for me to have session 45 mins before ET, complaining he's had to get up at 0530 waits while you have ET and then does the session afterwards! If ET falls on a weekend it is 150 pounds, otherwise it is 90 pounds as it is a double session on ET day.  Once I had the pre ET and then ET was cancelled for another day!

Some days there are 6 ET but they always squeeze you in.It might be worth ringing them and asking him if you could have just ET acupuncture and the rest with your own practitioner.
Best of luck
L x


----------



## orchidsage

Hi there everyone   

Katie - best of luck starting your treatment and relaxing from work!

Dinky - that was some journey hey?  Best wishes with your cycle......

Rose - I am thinking of you this morning   - hoping your embies are ready for transfer - after all your worry...
I know what thats like!!! come on now and join me on my 2ww!!  

JJ1 - How are you doing on this cycle?

I am trying to catch up here sorry.  I have been so wrapped up in myself!! 

Felix - hope you eventually got there! hope you have a lovely birthday with your mum & dad.

Muddy -    best wishes with your plans for FET - medicated is more controllable.


- Orchid
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Orchid, sending you lots of   for your 2ww

Rose, glad that ET went well today,   that those embies are settling in! Good luck for your 2ww  

Emmalottie, hope that your scan went well today  

Dinky, glad that your scan went well, good luck with the rest of your cycle  

Katie, good luck with your cycle  

Laura, hope that you are feeling better today  

Felix, hope you have a great birthday tomorrow  

If i've missed anyone i'm sorry, hope you are all okay

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Rose - well done on your top class embies.  Hope they're snuggling in nicely & you manage to stay sane through the 2WW.

Orchid - hope you're feeling ok??

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Rose, good luck for your 2WW

Hello everyone else, in the middle of cooking dinner so back later with more personals,

Laura
x


----------



## lulumead

Good news Rose...lots of rest of the 2ww.

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose gald ET and acu went smoothly and now you are now resting

I had a scan and blood test week which was good ly lining got to 6.4mm!! (so I got over the magical 6mm) I faxed my results on Wed and then rang the co-ordinator today and was told stop taking the meds, then take cyclogest for a week, then will have AF and the ring them on day 1 and start the pill- and they will look for a donor! she said it could be 6-12 weeks from then.

L x

Lx


----------



## orchidsage

Wow JJ1 - thats great news! you will just be waiting then for your donor?!!!  

Rose - Congratulations on your transfer of two good ones!!!  
Delighted to have you with me on 2ww - gosh your official test date is special 08.08.08!!!! Must be a sign!!!

Thanks to you all for your good wishes on my 2ww! 
I feel fine - only a four days past transfer - so every little ache I think I am intensifying - I thought yesterday and today I had AF like aches in my tummy but again I wasnt sure.
I am trying to take Pregnaplan - (for before, during & after pregnancy) with vitamins and Folic Acid.  Its abit constipating tho with the iron!! I have to alternate them now with my standard folic acid tablet.

Orchid
xx


----------



## Pretzel

Rose & Orchid,    for your 2WW, everything crossed for you!

Hope everyone else is ok...

AT turned up the morning I flew out to Cyprus, as expected, glad I escaped though. Thanks for all the support recently, was appreciated.

Planning on getting drunk in the sun...

Love,
P
x


----------



## dottiep

Pretzl - sorry to hear your news.  Even when it's exprected, it's a tough one.  do enjoy your holiday.  Getting drunk in the sun sounds like the ideal tonic!

JJ - fantastic news re your lining!  That's great news!   

Dx


----------



## pippa38h

Oh Pretzel, I`m so sorry,  but onwards and upwards (as they say)It`ll happen someday.
Have a great holiday

Well done Orchid and Rose  I`m so excited for you

Anymore on the meet in Sept? The thead seems to have gone cold 


Pippa


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Pippa - should still be going ahead on the 13th Sept for the meet but I'm just not sure whether to arrange it for Windsor or Midlands now. And if the Midlands - whereabouts....

Also it looks like I will be starting my next round of tx in Sept which might mean I can't even make it, so it's all a bit tricky

I think we established we'd get more people coming along if it was somewhere central like Stratford but it's hard to book a venue because I can't seem to get definitive numbers of people 

Actually it would be great if someone could help out and take over the booking arrangements just in case I can't even come on the day - any volunteers?

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Pretzel I am so sorry that you were unsuccessfult his month hun really hope that you have lots of love and support from your family around you.


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

I hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine.  Sorry I havent posted for a while but I have been reading peoples posts and keeping my fingers crossed for you all.

I have got another AF to have before I can start my next cycle of IVF, which should be about 4 weeks.

I see that there is another meet arranged for 13th September.  I am not sure who booked the last one but the private room at Vintner's in Stratford was very good for the children and I suppose the delicate conversation too.  (we didnt put other customers off their dinner)  I would like to attend on 13th and hopefully get back into the swing of things, as I feel a little out on a limb at the moment.

     to you all.

Chowy xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello, Chowy it would be lovely to see you at the Sept meet if you can make it.  Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit out on a limb.  I think meet ups helps hugely as we can talk to people in similar situations and enjoy others successes - can't wait to see Some1's bump - and meet the babies (and not so babies again) too.

Pretzel, sorry to hear it was not to be this month.  Good that you are having some downtime in the sun.

I'm enjoying being up at my parents for my birthday today and thanks for all the birthday wishes.  I got a digital camera from my family in readiness for recording Brno and the baby to come - PMA!!

How are you doing Dinky and Katie?  Hope all is going well.  

Orchid and Rose, hope you are both taking it easy on the 2ww.   

JJ, good to hear about your lining.  What's the next step?

Love to everyone else I've not mentioned already.  It's great there's so many of us isn't it?

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls hope that you are having a good weekend

Chowwy- it is funny you mention the other customers at meet up, we have a London Girls group called Waiter shocker girls- because at the 1st meet the waiter was very interested in the group!! not to say other dinners.


My plans now are that I am on cylcogest for 6 more days, and then AF and then start the pill and wait for a donor match in Spain!! she said it can take 6-12 weeks.  I need to send some papers over to Spain this weekend and then wait and wait!!!
L x


----------



## pippa38h

At last I was brave enough to tell my mum about going to do IVF (and she can break it gently to my dad!) I told them I was thinking about DIUI, but amazingly, she seems more accepting of the more medical IVF, but I suppose if someone says when you announce you`re pregnant - `but you`re single` around here they expect you have got knocked up on a night out, but by saying, `IVF` rather than (I suppose slightly stomach churning thought to some people of having an unknown mans sperm squirted into you if you didn`t know the actual proceedure technique) DIUI, most people see IVF as an essential reproductive technique and probably not even think about the donor sperm- such is the technical world we live in!
Saying that, my mum is quite cool, and she is coming to the LMC meeting with me in August (and help make curtains while she`s up here - can`t let that oppurtunity go to waste!!)

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun

Pippa


----------



## orchidsage

Hi there everyone....
Lou - thanks for that, but no I am not taking extra folic acid at all.  I am taking capsules called "PregnaPlan" by Sona (they are slightly different to Pregnacare) because they are ok for before conception also; they have the recommended vitamins and folic acid in the one capsule. When I started to become abit constipated, I stopped taking them every 2nd night and took the other normal folic acid on its own.  It is something I get if I am not too careful.  Feeling abit better now on it since I started eating more fruit etc.  Of course drinking loads of water!! Thanks again Lou.... 

Pippa - just read your message about telling your mum, glad it went well and you can get great support from her now and into your treatment.  I have only told my very closest friends at the moment because I know my mum and family would be worrying.  I know she would be delighted tho so I hope I am going to be able to give her great news maybe in a couple of weeks.......

JJ1 - it won't be long now for you hey? you are soon to be on the waiting list, best of luck.    

Felix - how are you - hope you are having a lovely birthday there with your mum & dad  .  Hope your Dad is getting on ok with his treatment also.     

Hi Dottie, Lulumead, Laura, Pretzel, Chowy and Lou-Ann,

-     to you all,

Orchid


----------



## winky77

Hi Everyone....

Pretzel... so sorry it wasn't to be this time....hope you can recuperate and enjoy your holiday  

Orchidsage...glad you are getting on ok with the vitamins..!  I've been taking a bit of concoction for ages...was just filling up my seven day pill box this morning and I realised I have 8 different tablets each day now!  I'm prescribed low dose thyroxin for my thyroid but fertility wide it's the folic acid as the main one but I am also taking vitamin c and e, omega3, selenium, zinc, and co-enzeme Q10 ! Am surprised I don't rattle! 


Pippa...glad it went well telling your mum.  My parents have come to stay for a few days and they have known all along what I am doing and are very supportive.  The biggest challenge i have is making sure my dad doesn't blab to people! ......he really can't see why it should be a secret at the moment, can't get his head round the fact that some people might not be supportive/disapprove, and thinks me and my mum are being paranoid and overly sensitive! My mum tells me she is reminding him daily about keeping it under wraps! 

JJ ...great news about your lining...loved the idea of the WaiterShock group!....hope the waiting goes quick for your match...

Chowy....good to hear from you and glad thinks are moving forward again. 

Felix....belated happybirthday for yesterday.!!!!  you'll soon be using that digital camera!!

Laura... I think the best bet might be to do a poll to see where most people prefer..Windsor, Midlands or no preference, and then once we know I would imagine it is best if someone from that area can pick up the logistics of finding a venue.  I'd be happy to pick up the co-ordinating/communicating of numbers etc if you're not going to make it as I am a definate for going....but I'd be clueless on picking venues unless it was up here in Scotland! 

Kylecat....how are you getting on with the Puregon injections?  I've done 4 now and have definately noticed a shift in my 'symptoms'.....am more tired generally.  Have also started having bizarre dreams...which are a distorted mixed up version of my life with some 'added extras'!  Last night I dreamt my parents were staying (which they are) and as someone was in my bathroom, I sneaked into the upstairs flat to use the loo. But it was back a few years when a very old lady lived there (in real life she died and I bought the flat from her nephew and now rent it out).  In my dream, the 60 plus years old nephew thinks i am an intruder and comes barging into the bathroom...but he his wearing S&M gear including leather chaps, nipple tassles and waving a truncheon which is about the same size as his erect...TMI...... WHY AM I HAVING DREAMS LIKE THIS ?!?!?  We are then having this conversation about the difficulties of only having one bathroom when you have visitors.....all the while his truncheon and his you-know-what are pointing at me!!... he then gets called back to the bedroom and I glimpse other people I know from the neighbourhood in similar attire....I then have to go to meet friends and the dream is all about me dying to tell them what happened but fighting not too because I promised him I would keep it a secret.....

...the worst thing is that I hardly ever remember my dreams but this one is clear as anything.  I so hope I don't bump into him or any of the neighbours...I'll go puce!!! 

from a very disturbed Dinky ! xx


Everyone else....


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

Glad your mum is being supportive Pippa, must be a relief and good to know she's behind you.

Pretzel, enjoy your holiday, sorry to hear it wasn't this time lucky.

Hope everyone else is doing ok with injections/vitamins and linings - I can't swallow tablets so am fearful as to what to do if I need to.  Can just about manage the folic acid as its v small.  Starting that in August...and taking a chewy vitamin but can't do the pregnancy ones they are too big.  Wish they did it in liquid form!

Dinky, maybe your dream is about wanting to tell people what you're doing, although one bit of it might have a more obvious reason explanation  !  I had a weird dream and when i told my friend (can't remember dream now) she just want well thats obvious isn't it...its about  blah blah blah and it was exactly what was going on in my head but I hadn't made the connection at all.  

xxxx


----------



## pippa38h

JJI- well done on your lining   What day in your cycle (and how many days is your cycle) did you have your lining scans? I`m going for an USS but want to arrange it so that my lining is at its thickest (doing this all prior to my first IVF consult - I want to get bloods etc done so I can say- here you are, this is me, when do we start!)

Pippa


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1 - good news on the lining!  Have everything crossed for you..  

Regarding vits etc, I was recommended by consultant to buy asda / tesco's pregnancy vits plus minerals and not to waste money on others as they are just as good.... just a thought.  Been taking them since I first decided to go down the route of single motherhood... about a year now!!

All the best to those on 2WW and those just about to embark.
Just catching up with all the posts.
Take care 
Rx x
Dinky - yoga monday


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh, busy here - not sure I can keep up with everyone...

Dinky - loved the dream story. I also had very vivid dreams during stimms and 2WW (although nothing quite as exciting as yours!) - I think it was just my mind working overtime as it's obviously a really stressful time....

Pretzel - so sorry it didn't work for you this time, but hope you have a fab holiday (that's my silver lining too - I get a wine soaked week in Bordeaux - although of course I'd rather have had to make excuses for not drinking...but onwards and upwards...)

Rose - hope the 2WW is going OK, take it easy...

Everyone else - hello and hope to see you in the chat room this evening - it's 9pm and Emma is creating us our own space (Single Girls Sofa room or something like that...) - I've not 'chatted' before but should be fun

Just waved Roo and Katie off after lovely pub lunch in the sunshine - was great to catch up (and always fun to wonder whether the other customers can hear the conversation or not!)

Right, off for a walk to burn off the fish n chips (couldn't resist!) and enjoy some sunshine before crashing out on sofa with newspapers and nice glass of rose (hmm, there are some advantages to not having tx - chilled glass of rose being one of them!)

Take care all,
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

*CHAT TONIGHT - 9PM - CHAT ROOM - ON THE SINGLES SOFA*​
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F9%255F32%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## pippa38h

I would love to join all of you on the sofa tonight, but unfortunately I`m working 
Have fun
Pippa


----------



## kylecat

Hi girlies!!!

First of all, I must say that Dinky I couldn't stop laughing when I read your vivid dream description - hilarious. Not having any vivid dreams myself - quite jealous actually!!!

Laura and Roo - thanks for the lovely lunch - it was great to catch up - what a beautiful day for sitting outside in an english pub garden!

Rose-  very glad to hear that you are resting up and willing those embies on!

JJ1 - very good news on the lining - very pleased for you.  

Hello to everyone else - jenny, pippa, orchid, pretzel, felix and chowy and anyone else that I have missed. 

I don't think I will make the chat room tonight - however I shall try. I am feeling sooooooo tired tonight, can hardly keep my eyes open. I have also done 4 puregon injections Dinky and I think that it is beginning to catch up with me now - I am exhausted!

Hope to see you all later if I can stay awake!

katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

I'll probably be asleep on the singles sofa too Katie - this progesterone just wipes me out totally  . You'll all have to keep nudging me awake


----------



## winky77

....am really knackered with the Puregon now....but can't go to bed as can't cope with another dream like last nights.......


----------



## Roo67

Rose - congrats on top class embies, all the very best for the next 2 weeks and beyond. I used to sing to my embies  

JJ1 - Fab news on your lining - the next few weeks will fly by and you will be on your way again soon

Pretzel - So sorry that this was not your time, enjoy lazing around in the sun.

Chowy - Hi hun, sorry you feel a bit on a limb at the mo, will be god to meetup again. Laura, katie and I met yesterday for lunch and probably entertained a few ppl with our conversations.

Pippa  -glad your mum is supportive, it does help to have support around.

Felix - Glad you had a lovely birthday, digital camera will get lots of use in Brno.

Dinky - Hope you had a dream free night last night - I've had a few strange dreams recently - quite a few about sork which isn't conducive to a good nights sleep.

Laura - thanks for the use of your shower- it was very much appreciated. 

Hi to everyone else - need to catch up with the other threads - will probably  take all morning and have only been away for 2 nights.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks for your good wishes just waiting now!!  

Pippa on my monitored cycles I have anything up to 5 scans in the cycle- they don't bother with a baseline at the start to check it is thin enough as it goes without sayin, then from day 7- 18 I have one every 2-3 days.  I guess it depends when you ovulate as that should be the thickest point. My thickest was ccd15
L


----------



## winky77

Hey girls...

am just back from Day 11 scan at Glasgow...all is looking good. After 5 injections of Puregon I am at the following: 

Left: 9 follicles - 1x 13mm, 1x 11mm, 2x 10mm, 2x 9mm, 1x 8mm and 2 x5mm.
Right: 9 follicles - 3x 12mm, 3x 9mm, 1x7mm, 1x6mm and 1x 5mm
Lining: 12mm. 

Results were faxed to LWC and have talked to nurses (who spoke to Doc) and advice is to stay on same dosage buserilin (0.2) and puregon (250). 

I was working on basis that EC would be nxt monday or poss this saturday if stimms going ok but nurse now said it is likely to be the middle of next week ?!?!?!  Was wondering if anyone has any thoughts/comments on this?  I am on long protocol but this seems very very long?!?  Given that they are pleased with my reaction to the drugs I am not sure why the timeline keeps moving.  I know I have to be patient but this a nightmare in terms of planning travel and work.  I have kept my diary relatively clear (but that equals not earning any money as self employed) and I have a big presentation a week on monday (as down to final 4 for a big training contract)- I am now getting scared ET might clash with it?!?!?  But presuming if I have EC on wednesday the ET would be saturday?  I can't change the date of this presentation and if I miss it I am turning down the possibility of a big lucrative contract which of course I need to get to keep a healthy turnover in the business, and to be able to afford TTC!  When I first set out on this cycle I worked out I'd prob be in the 2nd week of 2WW by the time the presentation came around?!  Of course EC/ET will take precedent but kind of hoping both will be achieved!! 

I have another scan on wednesday (in Glasgow again) so hoping things will become clearer then but was wondering about others on LP at LWC.....how many days of Puregon did you have before hit EC time? 

Sorry for me post....am honestly happy all the right bits are there.....but could do with reducing my anxiety about juggling work ! 

Will do personals later....

..Dinky xxxx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Dinky,
Don't know about LWC but I have had 13 days of injections before EC both times but I was on menopur and that may be different to buserelin. Your follicles are doing well but still a little way off if my results were anything to go by. They wait until at least one follicle is 18-19mm and then do EC 2-3 days later so am guessing it will all depend on the next scan but five days of jabs doesn't sound very long and middle of next week would be about right if it's similar to my timetable. I've always had a clear timetable every time but then everyone is different cos of how well you respond to stimms. I think that your results look great at this stage! Good luck with scan.

Muddylane


----------



## lulumead

Hi Dinky

Hope your follies all do what they are supposed to! and the timing comes right.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dinky good news with follies - hopefully after next scan you'll have a clearer picture as to timings.
Take care x x

Big       to everyone else!  Still trying to catch up after a week away.....
R x


----------



## pippa38h

Today was the first real stage of this journey for me - getting all my sex related blood tests (you know the ones) from my local GUM clinic.  Told a few little lies, and made myself look like a total slapper!  Oh well, at least it gets all the bloods done for free and they are able to forward the results to the clinic if I request. Also smear done- far nicer now they are using the plastic speculums- no more toe curling!
Next ones on Day2 of next cycle- lets hope I actually have a low enough FSH for egg sharing.

Dinky, I don`t know much about follies (yet) but they sound great - good luck

Rose and Orchidsage- hope you`re hanging on in there.

Emma    

 to everyone else
Pippa


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Pippa - great news that you're on your way. And don't worry about a few white lies to get the tests done on the NHS - you're going to need every penny on this journey, so might as well get what you can for free now....

Dinky - I had EC on day 14 on cycle 1, and day 15 on cycle 2 (short protocol though) - but both times they were unable to give me a concrete day until 3 days before. I found this very challenging from a work perspective and told them so, but they just said I had to prioritise tx and not worry about work (hmm, sometimes the nurses at LWC can be a bit naive - we can't all just drop work for a month whilst we have IVF - especially when we haven't told work what we are doing) 
So both times I've had to cancel things with work at short notice and got really stressed about it. But what can you do? Baby is more important at the end of the day....
Hope it all works out for you - and great news on the follies - sounds like you are doing really well

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing OK

My sister just called - she had a little girl about half an hour ago (just popped out at home before the midwife could get there - again!) Will go up and visit later....

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Congrats on your new little neice Laura


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!

Laura - Just read the lovely news about the birth of your little neice - many congratulations to you and your family!!  

Pippa - well done on getting all your blood tests done - I remember doing all that at the start of my journey last october! fingers crossed for the results. 

Dinky - hope you are OK and not too bloated!! Looking forward to meeting up with you (and maybe catherine!) next week!!

Went for my day 8 scan today- I'm afraid I can't complete with you dinky and all your follicles!! However I do have 11/12 follicles all growing ok - loads more on right side than left for some reason  . They are still quite small but similar sizes and my egg collection with be maybe thur/fri of next week. They hope to get 8-10 eggs. 

I feel a bit better now knowing that everything is going OK - have been feeling really sick recently (the drugs and the nerves) but a bit better now so had a tasty cheese roll for lunch. off to my friends for pizza tonight so that will be nice. 

I just wanted to say that I have been really nervous about doing the IVF but seeing you other girls go through it and coping OK has given me the strength and the courage to keep going. So thanks everyone!! 

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Anyone got any advice on how to handle stressful parents??  
Mine are driving me bonkers and can't understand why I don't want to be round them when starting IVF.  They are supportive, but generate so much stress, it's doing my head in!!!
Apart from that am ok.
Dinky hope all is well, must meet up again soon.
Katie, all the best, does sound very good!  
Pippa, remember when I got my bloods done - was so nerve racking!  Think I'm due to have them again though. 
Rose - take care on 2WW
JJ1 - good news on lining.  Take care
Hi to everyone else, sorry if missed anyone - still reading through everything.
Take care
R x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wow it sounds it is follicle city for Kylecat and Dinky

Laura I totally agree with you on the work and IVF thing, but some clinics do say that during the stimming weeks you have to totally commit yourself to being at the clinics beck and call and not to plan any hollidays, fixed engagements etc. 

Can help you mini on the parents issue- my Dad is dead and my mother doesn't know thereby no additional stress to explain- maybe Rose can help you out on this one

Lx


----------



## kylecat

JJ1 - thanks for comment on the follicles - really made me laugh!! Still got a way to go before EC though. Hope you are well - do you have a timescale yet for your treatment in spain?

Mini - sorry can't help either on the parental front! My mum and dad are marvelous - always there for me but never causing me any additional stress. However I know I am very lucky. As JJ1 says, I'm sure Rose will be along soon with some sound advice!

Katiexxx


----------



## lulumead

its going follicle crazy...yippeeeee.

congrats on the safe arrival of your niece Laura, hope not too difficult for you seeing her.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

kylecat said:


> have been feeling really sick recently (the drugs and the nerves)


Oh lordy Katie - me too . I've developed this little nervous cough where I'm sometimes (TMI) a bit sick afterwards. Its totally nerves  

Great news on the follicles xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you for all your words of wisdom, think am going to have to sit them down and explain how I'd like things to be.  Not looking forward to that one, but needs to be said.

Emma, not long now!        
BIG       to everyone else too.
Take care
R x x


----------



## winky77

Laura.....great news on your new niece!!  I hope you can pop them out as easily when it comes to it! 

Katie....glad your scan went well.  Still can't get over the fact two of our best friends turn out to be friends and met whilst pregnant...definately a lucky omen for us two I think! Hope the sickness has lifted (EmmaLottie too!). 

Mini...as you know I have my parents staying too. I think a sense of humour is the best thing. When I went for my scan yesterday they came with me as we were going for lunch afterwards.  But they waited in the car...mostly cos I knew if they came in my dad would do his usual indiscreet thing and start chatting to other people in the waiting room and asking them what they were in for !  But all things considered I'd much rather have them in the know and supportive than not! 

Pippa....would love to know what naughty stories you made up at the GUM clinic! 

Well greetings from follicle city!    I swear I can feel them growing!  Have another scan tomorrow morning so fingers crossed they are growing at a sufficient pace to fit in with that important work meeting. Laura - I remember how frustrating it has been for you each time with juggling it all.  Really frustrating thing for me is that I have kept my diary free of any training delivery for 3-4 weeks cos if I cancelled client work I'd risk losing the client ! As this is a summer lull it's not too much of a challenge to keep time free but that also means I've earned next to nothing in July business wise so doing the pitch on the 12th to get future work is pretty important!  Of course TTC is the priority but if I ain't earning money I'm not going to be able to afford to do TTC...catch 22! Maybe I need to come up with another business idea.....mmmmmm there's a thought ! 

..Dinky xx


----------



## dottiep

Dinky & Katie - great news re your follies.  fingers crossed they keep growing at pace.  thinking of you both & sending positive vibes   

Laura - congratulations on your new neice.  Hope you feel ok about it  

Hi to everyone else.

D


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks all for the good wishes. Just got back from my sisters so just a quick one from me tonight....new baby is gorgeous and all are doing well. Apparently my sister had been having twinges all night, but nothing too bad. Around 7.30am her mother in law picked up the other two little ones and took them back home with her. At 7.54 the midwife arrived and at 7.55 the baby was born!!
I can only hope this bodes well for me when I eventually get to go into labour....

Anyway, will catch up properly tomorrow as late now and have to do some work (having not done any all day and played with my niece and nephew instead  

Laura
x

PS Dottie - I feel fine about my new niece - funnily enough it hasn't bothered me at all my sister having a baby - although it does make me want one even more....


----------



## pippa38h

OK, I`m starting to get to grips with all of this `stuff`, next question: I gather most go through a long protocol- how long is that from start of injections to EC? oes the clinic make a difference (I`m LWC)?

Congrats Laura - time to get that practice in before the real thing (make mistakes with other peoples children!!)

love to all
Pippa


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Pippa, 

With long protocol you actually start 'down regging' on about day 21 (ish) of your cycle. Think this can be tablets, or injections, or something you sniff (kind of like an inhaler I guess). You do that for around a week-10 days I think - this effectively shuts your system down. Then they scan you to check you're all ready to start 'stimming' - that's when you start the injections to make the follicles grow. From day 1 of those injections I guess it's about 10-14 days to EC 

Rose and Dinky can probably give you a better idea as they are both on LP. I went with SP because I wanted to do it as quickly as possible but also because I felt a bit funny about shutting my system down only to kick start it again (totally illogical really as putting so many drugs in me that I'm sure a few more wouldn't make much difference!)

I responded v well on SP so went with that 2nd time too. However, since both cycles failed, I shall be asking whether I should try LP next time

Good luck!
Laura 
x

PS oh yes, I get plenty of practise with my nieces and nephew....my sister is quite happy to rely on me for regular babysitting (and I love it  )


----------



## winky77

Hi Pippa...

Pretty much as Laura says but slightly elongated....I am on LP with LWC right now.  Started buseralin day 21 of previous cycle. Then when period started (day 28 for me which was a day or so later than usual which can happen with the drugs) that became day 1 of this cycle.  Day 6 had a scan and if all is ok you then start the stimulation drugs - I'm on Puregon - and carry on with the buserilin but a lower dose.  Day 11 there's another scan to see how the follies are doing. Day 13 or thereabouts= another scan (that's me tomorrow) and probably another scan on day 15 or 16. I've been told egg collection is likely to be middle of next week (which will be day 20ish of this cycle.....or 27 days since very first buserlin injection; 14days since first stimms injection). But it is not an exact science and EC could be 2 days either side of that I suppose. It all depends how the follies develop/level of drugs you are on..... long = v long!!

Hope that helps....I was asking/posting about timing earlier this week and both Rose and Muddylane confirmed their LP cycle was as described above. 

..Dinky x


----------



## winky77

Greetings from Follicle city again! 

Scan this morning showed 22 follies..11 on each...14 of which are 10mm+ and biggest being 15/16mm.  It seems that they are growing at about 3mm every two days so all is on track.  Glasgow said that if I was being treated there they would expect to be doing trigger on saturday for EC monday.  LWC are still not commiting!  Anyway I have gone and booked a train down to London sunday pm anyway (didn't want my follies going on Easyjet at this stage....mad I know!). If it isn't monday I'll just hang around in London cos it's likely it will be wednesday (they don't tend to do Tuesday as most scans mon-fri.....actually Rose...wasn't your EC on a tuesday?......how did that come about? ). I think given the pace it is unlikely to be as late as the end of next week....I'd be exploding by then!!! ...so fingers crossed for that work presentation too! 

Lining is now 14mm....increased by 2 since monday....nurse said is already well above what it needs to be but apparently it can't get too thick?  I was interested whether the fact I build such a thick lining is one of the reasons why my periods are so heavy and the nurse thought that might be a factor....if I could give some away I would! (JJ  )

A couple of quick questions for the experienced IVFers..... at LWC is there a common time when they do EC?  I think I remember Laura saying first thing in morning?  Am just wanting to put my friend on warning on off chance she can sneak out of work to come with me.  Also.....there is big possibility she won't be able to come and I am thinking of just hanging around the clinic until I feel ok enough to get taxi to Waterloo and then train down to Winchester....would be on my own but friend will meet me at Winchester at the other end.  I am pretty robust when it comes to Anaesthetic/sedation etc....have never fainted in my life despite being severely anaemic at times....but am I being unrealistic about travelling on my own?  honest opinions please.....

xxDi xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Di,

EC is in the morning. They have first patient at 9am and then every 20-30 minutes from then on. Which slot you get depends on when they decide your timing. They do it every day but seem to like to schedule it for Mon, Weds, Fri. However - if your body needs it on Tues, then it will be Tues. I had Tues first time round and it was quiet down in the theatre. 2nd time round I had Weds and it was packed - every chair/bed was full....so in some ways Tues would be better as you get more personal attention and don't feel like you're so much one in a long queue!

I personally would have been fine getting cab from LWC to Waterloo and train to Winchester by myself both times. My mum was with me but she didn't actually do anything and she hates crowds/trains/London etc so I was the one who actually got us in the cab/out of the cab/on the right train etc   As long as you have plenty to eat and drink and rest up before you get up and go, I think you'd be OK. But then I can only go on how I felt - you may respond differently to the meds. I felt a bit vague and slower moving than usual, but as I say, perfectly Ok to get cab/train (driving might have been a bit risky though!)

Wish I could help out, but I'll be in Helsinki next week - otherwise I could have come with you....

Good luck in getting it all sorted
Laura
x

PS congrats on all those follies - you're doing really well!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura congratulations on your new neice.

Di wow great news on those ever growing follies!! Do LWC not do EC 7 days a week?
Love to you all I am still pc less!!!
I can just about see the screen from iphone but not great!

Lx


----------



## winky77

Thanks Laura.....that's really helpful and thanks for saying you'd be there if you could.   I am pretty sure I'll be ok. I'll take a picnic into LWC to boost me up!  I have also decided that after ET I am going to get a train up to the NorthWest (2.5hours)...will treat myself to first class if I can afford it!  And then my parents are going to drive me home to Scotland from there, perhaps after stopping first night at theirs.  Dad was asking if I will be ok with the vibrations of the car on the motorway!?!?! Bless!! Think he thinks the embryos might fall out and mess up his new car!  

JJ - LWC are shut on sundays so that throws stuff out a bit.  Would think they had enough patients to warrant sunday opening wouldn't you ?!

I am just in Edinburgh now after having accupuncture.  Chilling out in a cafe on the Royal Mile for a couple of hours before going to a preview show of Festival shows this evening.  I love the vibe in Edinburgh at this time of year....it's just heaving with interesting, creative people.  If anyone fancies coming up to catch a few shows give me a shout......festival mainly runs from the 9th - 31st August and I'm only a 50 minute train ride away from centre of Edinburgh so you'd be welcome to crash at mine (2 spare rooms).  My diary is still quite free for most of August so I'd be up for doing stuff as a distraction to 2WW!!! 

Good luck to EmmaLottie and Jenny for the next few days!!!!! 

..Dinky xx


----------



## lulumead

I don't know much about follies but that sounds like a lot...great news!

xx


----------



## Roo67

lining and follies sound great dinky - lets hope they continue to grow at the same rate and that you will be ok for your big presentation.

I had to laugh at your dad worrying at the vibrations of the car and have got your vision of them falling out and messing up his car     

Will have to check my shifts for august as I was last at edingburgh festival when I was little and can hardly remember anythign about it.(except for the big fat man sat next to my sister and taking up 1/2 her seat !!)

Hows things with you Katie ? hope you've stopped worrying about the what if's and are trying to relax a little.  

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Sounds like all is going well on the follies front Dinky and Katie!    Not long to go now!  I've lost track though, when's your EC Dinky?  I think you said yours was Thurs/Fri next week Katie.

Emma, wishing you lots of   for tomorrow.  Very excited for you.  How are you finding Brno?

Laura, that's wonderful news about your niece.  What a fantastically quick birth too!

Love to Roo, Dottie, Lulu, JJ, Pippa, Mini, Rose and Jenny too and anyone I've missed accidentally!

Felix xx


----------



## pippa38h

Roo (and Dinky) I`m free 17th, 18th 19th August -any good for you Roo to go to E`boro together to see Dinky?
Pippa


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Evening everyone, how are you all?

Not too good here - have done something to my back and am in rather a lot of pain. Not sure if I did it yesterday lifting my niece on and off the monkey bars at the park (the 3 yr old niece not the new born!)....I went for a run this morning and it was twinging but not too bad so I carried on. And now I can barely walk. It's better when I'm sitting down but moving around is very painful. Hoping it's just bruised or something and will be OK tomorrow. If not I guess I'll have to go to the doctors (or maybe better to go straight to A&E as I don't suppose doctor will be able to actually diagnose anything?)
Have 9am appt at LWC tomorrow - hope I can get around OK enough to get to London - might need some stiff pain killers!

Wish I could come up to E'burgh for the festival but I'm off work for week's holiday w/c 11th Aug, so I can't disappear off the following week. And the weekend is my god father's 70th b'day bash so need to be down in Hampshire for that.
Am def wanting to get up to Scotland though so perhaps will try to fit it in in September sometime...

Jenny - great that you have some concepting work with your old company - I often think that's the best option - all the benefits of knowing how it all works, without any of the pressures and politics!

Hope everyone else is all OK, think I might go and lie down and see if that helps my back

Oh Em - meant to say all the very best for tomorrow. Hope you're Ok over there in Brno and all is going well,

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Laura. That sounds horrible. Hope a lie down helps and you manage to make it to LWC tomorrow morning ok.  Is that for your follow up appointment. 

I'm so impressed you are still running. I hope this is just a little set back. I just couldn't face a run when I got back tonight - just too hot & tired from interviewing all day. Settling down to eat a slice of birthday cake now - wish I could send everyone a piece - sour cream topping & green & black choc throughout. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Oohhh that sounds lovely Felix - could just eat some G&B's now.

Pippa - I'm off on 17th and 19th but am at work on 18th but will see what I can do - may be able to swap around, will let you know.

sorry to hear you have hurt your back Laura - its sounds as though it may just be muscular so plenty of anti-inflammatories and strong painkillers, hope you are ok for your appt tomorrow.

Roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

laura hope you back is ok soon +good luck tomorrow LX


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - hope we are all well!

Laura - hope your back is better and you managed to make your appointment.

Rose - hope the 2ww is not dragging by too much!

I am feeling a little disappointed this morn - I have not got as many follicles as all you other girls had! My FSH is 8.6 which is higher than some of you but I thought that pumping all this puregon into my body would have resulted in some better results. I suppose it might be my age, I don't know. I have 6/7 follicles on right and they couldn't really see the left but not many. I don't want to put myself through all this hassle and worry to get just a couple of eggs which are then completely duff and won;t fertilise. I have another scan on sat morn and now they think EC could be early next week. I think because my FSH is quite high, I should have been put on at least 250iu of puregon per day. They want to get 8-10 eggs but at this rate god knows how many they'll get. 

I'm feeling a bit fed up that I'm putting myself through all this when actually I don't really need to - but what alternative is there? I could hang around for another couple of years waiting for mr right who may not even show up, or I get on with it on my own. I think the latter is far more preferable but it's hard coming to terms with it all at times!!

Sorry for the me post!! I'm normally quite upbeat - I promise!

Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

aarrgh.....typed a really long post last night as my train was pulling into the station and it wouldn't send in time before I had to shut my laptop !!

Laura...I hope you're back is better this morning and you made that appt....is it a next steps consultation? 

Roo/Pippa.....would be great if you North East ladies can come up during the festival. My diary is free the 17th,18th,19th so let me know if you can work out dates.  I should be on my 2ww then so it would be a good distraction having visitors!!

Felix...your birthday cake sounds very decadent!  Don't know the definate date on my EC yet. Likely to monday or wednesday.  When I have the scan tomorrow they will decide if it is to be monday or not.If not there'll be another scan in London on monday when they'll decide if it is wednesday.   A big thank you to you and Jenny for offers of help if i need escorting onto transport. It is very kind of you both.  I am hoping I will be fine, but if you are able to get out of work and/or Jenny is in London perhaps we can meet for a coffee before I head off to Romsey (or if I'm just having a scan on monday maybe we could do lunch?) I'll PM tomorrow when things are a bit clearer! 


Jenny - any signs on surge yet?  must be frustrating! 

Was wondering if anyone else has had problems running out of drugs?  The standard prescription from LWC for Puregon is 2100ml (in 2x900 and 1x300).  My injections are 250ml a day. I've managed to get 4 injections each out of the 900s as you get a bit extra but finished those last night so using the 300 tonight will mean I've then run out!!  As I have another scan at Glasgow tomorrow I am pretty sure I will be able to get some more from them so I am not panicking.  But I am just about to phone LWC to see what the score is prescription wise.  It doesn't appear that my follies are developing slower than expected so am wondering why I have ended up with not enough ?!  

Hope everyone else is doing well.. ..

oooo...Katie....you posted whilst I was doing this message. I am sorry you are feeling a bit low.   Fancy a chat? (will text you in a mo).  Are they not upping your doseage to speed things up?  6/7 on one side is good but I am surprised they are saying they couldn't see the other side?  Couldn't see the ovary or could see the ovary but couldn't see any follicles? 
..Dinkyxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Katie - sorry to hear you're down at the moment.  6-7 follies is good isn't it?  The minimum they require is 4.  I know it doesn't seem a lot compared to others, unfortunately in this game we are all unique and respond in different ways.
8.6 is ok for FSH - mine's 15.8 on day 3, as for follies, my friend only had 4 and she fell pregnant first time with IVF and has just given birth to a beautiful baby boy - honestly, don't beat yourself up, I know its easy to do, but we are different and will have different outcomes.  Those 6-7 might be outstanding quality.... 
Take care and be strong.
R x x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks mini and dinky - feel a bit better reading your replies thanks. Very tearful at the moment, can't understand why there aren't more follicles. I feel like just putting more puregon in myself, but of course that would be silly!!

The consultant didn't seem at all bothered by it - she just said, we only need two and if there are any to freeze, then they will be great. I'm just concerned that there won't be any to even put back in at this rate!

Katiexx


----------



## Roo67

Katie so sorry that you are feeling so down today. one of my scans they couldn't see l ovary and it all turned out well in the end. it may just be hiding and have another 6/7 follies there also. Remember Dottie only had 4 eggs collected on last cycle and all fertilised and she had 2 to freeze so quanlity is definately better thatn quality. I know it is hard but try to stay positive - will be thinking of you   

Dinky - as a charter you can save your posts as a draft if not ready( or not enough time) to send

Hi to everyone else

Roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie -   try not to worry. It's quality not quantity that counts. Don't forget that I had 21 eggs first time round and only 2 were good enough to go back anyway...so no point having lots of follies and feeling horribly bloated if you don't get good quality eggs anyway. You may have less follies but you will prob have much better eggs and end up with more to freeze....
I know it's really hard, and your emotions are all over the place with the drugs anyway, but try to stay calm and positive - it will all be OK in the end....

Di - the drugs package from LWC isn't really enough for the whole course - I've had to get extra Puregon and Orgalutran from them both cycles. Cynical me thinks it's just yet another way for them to make more money out of us. The drugs package is just a standard pack and not based on the individual - so they don't calculate what you need, they just package up an amount and sell it to you a little cheaper. First time I was like you and thought they would just give me what I needed...but oh no, it's never that simple is it!!

Thanks for all well wishes re back. It's still painful but I'm able to get around without too many painkillers....
Had appt at LWC this morning. Usual frustrating lack of concrete information (I know it's not their fault and this is an inexact science!). No reason why it hasn't worked, have had 2 excellent cycles, just unlucky etc etc. But when is my luck going to change, this the the question.
Going ahead with FET - waiting for AF in mid Aug then start the oestragen tabs for 10 days or so, then arrange FET. Have agreed gestone injections, heparin and aspirin to help support post transfer (as long as they thaw of course)

Fingers crossed it's 3rd time lucky!
More soon - at work so better get on...
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks roo, jenny and Laura!! Just had a lovely long chat with my cycle buddy Dinky and now feeling much more cheerful and calmer!! 

Jenny - have PM'd you!

Roo - hope all is well and your mum is OK

Laura - sorry to hear that your back is still painful - hope it heals soon. The FET and added extras suggested by LWC sounds good. I have read lots and lots of stories on here of people having IVF which doesn't work, then they have a FET and success!! I think it's maybe because they only ever consider freezing top quality embryos so you should have some good ones there. The fact that you've got three is even better!

Thanks again girls for all your support - don't know what I'd do without you all  

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - glad you're feeling a bit better. It's bound to be up and down but try and stay positive. Your clinic has always said they wanted to aim for 8-10 eggs and it sounds like you are well on track for that. And if that means you get lots to freeze (for a second child of course!) then that's great news. 

Rose - sorry to hear that the 2WW is dragging - I know exactly how you feel. Also sorry to hear about ex BF...but then again that's men for you (I have become very cynical in my old age!) - can't really rely on them at all. I know it's really tough, but maybe best to assume he's not reliable...then when he occasionally surprises you you can be happy. But meantime you won't keep getting let down. Fruit picking sounds fun - I'm busy with auntie duties this weekend so won't be able to come along unfortunately

Hello everyone else - isn't it horribly humid today? I have no energy for anything and just want to go for a little lie down. In fact I might just do that (working from home after LWC appt this am)

Take care, 
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

oo Rose....shame my train doesn't get in sooner on sunday I would have loved to have come. I am hoping we might still be able to meet up anyway....in fact does anyone fancy doing anything sunday evening?  My train gets into Kings Cross at 6.15pm and I'll be staying in Stratford but no need to rush straight over there as my friends will be out. Would be happy to meet anywhere central ish - cov garden/soho etc? 

I feel like I've spent half the day desperately sourcing drugs .....what a farce.....am bit peeved off at LWC.  They never told me I might need more drugs, and the fact I was having scans up here means I couldn't just get them from them at a scan appt.  I phoned Glasgow and they don't generally use Puregon but could offer other stuff but LWC didn't want me to change drugs. Glasgow had one 300 which would have done for Friday night but LWC are still talking about not doing trigger until Monday so that means more injections over the weekend.  I then spoke to the chemist where I got the original drugs from (Fazeley's in Tamworth) and they needed the prescription faxing in the next 20minutes to be able to order from the suppliers in time to post out special delivery to me to arrive Saturday.  I was also weighing up if a friend from here who happens to be down in London today could have picked up drugs from LWC from me before she heads to the airport to come home. In the end LWC got the prescription to Fazeley's in time but I realised getting a 900 on saturday would be overkill as would still need to buy the 300 tomorrow from Glasgow for friday night and prob just need two more injections Sat/Sun. So phoned Fazeley's .....again......but they then said they can get it to me for tomorrow.....so have stuck with the 900 ....and am working on the basis that I won't need the 300 from Glasgow.....but then of course I realised I will be over at the clinic having a scan during the time the special delivery is due to arrive....so have now had to arrange for a friend to sit in my house whilst I'm gone....as can't let the Post office take it back to their depot which means I can't collect until saturday!!!  But Glasgow are still holding on to the 300 for me just in case something goes wrong with the delivery not arriving!  Confused yet ?!??!!?    So that was about 2 hours of juggling phonecalls to London, Glasgow, Tamworth and my friend working in London today ! And can't help thinking what might have happened if I hadn't realised until tonight that I'm going to run out!?!?  I am not a happy bunny !  And aren't we supposed to avoid stress in the IVF build up ?!!?!?  Also peeved that it is another £300 i hadn't planned for, and of course LWC haven't discounted me anything for the fact I am having 3 of scans in Scotland at extra £225......gggrrrrrrr  


And I know I have only myself to blame, as I was telling Katie....totally bad timing and glutton for punishment but I'm going on a date tonight?!??  I have not been looking but I am still registered on Match.com and got emailed my matches including this new bloke who's very local to me. I just saved him as a favourite ...for future consideration as you do, but then you can now see on Match who has favourited you so he got in touch and is quite keen to meet up. I've told him I'm not actively dating at the moment (but not why!!) but ended up agreeing to meet up anyway.....figured he might be a new single friend?!  Bit worried that I might fancy him tho....cos that will really complicate things.....but I am bloated like Mrs Blobby and in a very crochety mood....so very much doubt he'll fancy me!! 

Oo....another thing I've just realised....I have not really given much thought at all to donor sperm this cycle?!?  Has anyone else experienced this....on IUI I was obsessed with it....but with IVF it's all about ME and my follies and eggs... and the sperm bit seems a bit incidental.....that said I better email LWC to see when I might expect to get matched?!?

sorry for long post...total procrastination from working! 

..Dinky xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Dinky, what an afternoon you're having....this whole thing with the drugs is a nightmare isn't it? It's why I've always just paid over the odds to get mine from LWC - saves all the phoning round etc...

As for the date - well why not? You just never know...

Re sperm - I'd drop Amy at the donor bank an email and ask her to send you some options. I find the nurses quite lax about sending the donor forms down to the donor bank and Amy is always super quick at getting back to me

Laura (also procrastinating about doing any work!)
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

PS forgot to say that I'd love to have met up Sunday eve but am up at my sisters all day so won't be able to make it....but hope to see you again soon

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Me again!

Felix - meant to ask what response you got from LWC re your position on the donor egg list there? When I raised the question at my consultation today Dr Nair said the wait was about 6 months but said I should not put myself on the list because there was no reason why I could not get pregnant using my own eggs and to have two options now would be confusing for me. 

I didn't push it because I have the DE slot booked at Reprofit in April next year anyway and to be honest finances are going to dictate that I switch clinics after the upcoming FET (I know our choices should not be dictated by money but what can you do) but I was just curious as to whether you had moved up the list and what they said?

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Blimey - it's busy on here today!

Di - what an absolute nightmare with the drugs - I would also be extremely angry with LWC - you DO NOT need this stress at the moment. I feel like writing a letter of complaint to them!!  Also they SHOULD give you a discount for not having the scans with them. Good luck with the date later  

Laura - thanks for all your kind words - it is so hard not to worry but I have calmed down considerably since this morning which is good. I am so glad that you are well on your way to your FET   How's your little neice doing?

Rose - sorry to hear that the 2ww is getting worse. The second week is always the worst I found. And you don't need the added complication of being let down by your ex. I do actually think that a lot of men have absolutely no idea what we have to go through - they have it bloody easy now I come to think of it!!! (feeling rather hormonal by the way!)  

Am off to a leaving do tonight at a local hotel so it will be nice to see lots of my work colleagues there, 

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have fun tonight Katie - at least a night out will take your mind off things a bit

My little niece is doing well thanks...I'll post some pics on ******** soon!

I've given up trying to do any work today. Am now trying to plan my packing for holiday - thanks to all the post tx (and chocolate eating) weight gain I've got hardly anything to wear....and no money to buy new things  

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Hello all,
So many of the things people are experiencing sound familiar! I have come to terms with the fact that the clinics never give you all the info you need until the last minute and then you are running around panicking about things or feeling disappointed. I have had to pay for three days more menopur for both my cycles and the first time I was a bit surprised because I expected to have EC on the Monday but they said it would be Weds but not to worry because more than half people having stimms needed more before EC... " ..so why didn't you tell me that at the beginning and I would have been prepared...now I've taken two more days leave before EC than I actually need and have to add some on for the 2ww....aaaarrgghhh"!! 

My advice is to keep your eye on everything, ask questions even if you think it's stupid to and don't rely on them thinking of everything...you really have to work hard in this game and yes, it does increase the stress! ...but apparently they don't think that stress has an impact..? 

Lauris, sorry that you are feeling frustrated. I can relate to your feelings....with my last ET looking so good it was a real blow not to get a positive result. To be told age is the only factor is crushing cos it leaves you with that horrible feeling that you've left it too late. I find that the hardest thing to manage.  

As for my current situation...have taken a bit of a dive in last few days. Yet again the clinic timetable dictates how my treatment goes and I'm really upset. Had my surge and blood test showed that I had ovulated...great, body back in the game and all go for a natural cycle FET (no down regging...yippee!!)...oh no, it's never that simple. The clinic is now shut for the exact two weeks that I would need my ET so had to decide whether to wait even longer (e.g 3 months between transfers) or to do down regging and have ET a week later. Really wanted a natural cycle transfer just so I could feel that I had tried everything and can't wait till Sept because then I'll be back at work and I really want the benefits of transfer during a time of reduced stress (allegedly!). I think that I might go insane.....have to wait till week of 25th August and have already been down regging for 5 days!! Why does it all take so long?


Dinky....a date...fabulous! Hope it goes well. 

Rose, the last few days of 2ww are excruciating aren't they? Hang in there.

Chowy...haven't seen anything from you recently, hope you are OK?


Muddylane


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps....

Muddy...what a nightmare....horrendous that your clinic closes for two weeks !?!??! how mad is that! I thought lack of sunday opening was bad enough.....our bodies don't take days off or holidays after all! I am so sorry you are having this added frustration. 

Katie...hope your night out was a good distraction.

I have calmed down a bit about the drugs thing but I will definately be giving LWC a 'bit of feedback'!!  The clinic definately did not warn me about potentially needing more drugs and I'm fairly sure it doesn't say anything in the literature they give you (altho will check).  I have no idea what i would have done if I hadn't realised until tonight.....

So I am back from the 'date' .....felt like I had a sign on my head saying 'having IVF next week' !  The guy was nice enough....easy conversation etc but I don't think I am capable of fancying anyone right now! After an hour I was just keen to get home and put my sweat pants back on !  We've left it that we will prob meet to go to a couple of festival shows later in August. He is away on hols for 2 weeks as I get back from London so quite good timing....I'll be other side of 2WW by then and know what's what ! 

Hope everyone is ok tonight....

..Dinky xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Know what you mean muddy - my clinic shuts in August too - something to do with a deep clean and the fact that they've got to seal the unit so as not to contaminate any of the lab.
Dinky good luck!  Glad to see date went ok, hey at least you gave it a go!!  
Rose stay strong        Take care x
Hello to everyone else - have a wonderful weekend and make sure you all get some YOU time.
Take care
R x x


----------



## winky77

Muddy/Mini....can't get over these clinics closing for cleaning etc?!?!

Rose......slap wrists testing at one week ! The 2ww madness has obviously kicked in!  I hope you've got lots of nice distracting things to do over the weekend as well as the fruit picking! 

Well I had another scan at Glasgow this morning (have done 9 injections of puregon now).  I am just waiting for LWC to phone me when they've reviewed the faxed results.  No wonder I am bloated and uncomfortable.....I now have a crazy 30 follicles!  That's another 8 appeared since wednesday. I have 5 follicles at 17-19; and another 11 at 13-16; 4 at 11-12 and the rest are 9s and below. Lining is 15 tog duvet now! Glasgow reckon I'm well cooked and would definately be saying trigger tomorrow eve for monday collection if I was having EC/ET with them so am really hoping London say the same...or at least sunday trigger for tuesday EC.  If they still want me to leave until another scan on monday with intended wednesday EC I will be a bit worried. Being a nerd with numbers I have calculated the average growth over 2 days and it is 3mm.  3 more days of stimms at this pace and I would have several over 20mm.... Glasgow reckon that's too mature. I know I am falling between two clinics here but just want the optimum outcome.....and quality not quantity is what's important. My AMH results showed I fell within the risk bracket for OHSS so that needs to be weighed up too. 

Good news is that the extra Puregon turned up special delivery this morning. Had a friend wait at mine for 2 hours whilst I went to the clinic but of course in turned up 10 minutes after I got back!  Foot wide box for that one little vial!?!

Will post when I get a verdict back from LWC......fingers crossed.....

Dinky xx


----------



## winky77

Tis me again......

Got the go-ahead for egg collection on tuesday...hurrah !!          Feel excited....and a little bit sick!  Will be heading down Sunday still as train already booked.....so if anyone is around in monday and fancies lunch give me a shout. I am staying in Stratford and can easily get into town from there....unless I get so bloated I can't fit through the doors of the tube!! 

I don't think anyone was around in London sunday eve when my train gets in but if that changes let me know. 

Kylecat...depending on your EC (poss same day !?!??!) am thinking Wednesday or thursday would be options for meeting up whilst I am down your way...  let's liaise tomorrow when you know your EC too! 

Rose....ditto....you can send me virtual slaps too when I start going crackers!
..Dinky XX


----------



## orchidsage

Dinky - Well done to you there in Follicle City.....Delighted for you - you have your transfer day confirmed now which is great.  The very best of luck to you Dinky - I will be watching to see your eggies and fertilisation etc....!!!!
Try and get as much rest on Monday after your travels, before your collection next day!

And 
Girls - dinky & Rose - enough of the virtual slapping hey?!!!!

Rose - you are very brave to do an early test! I am afraid to go near it!!! I am definitely waiting now because I have left it so close.  I was convinced I would try earlier but havent been brave enough.
I am to test Mon morning and as I have said before, I dont think I will be shouting for joy...

Orchid


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wow, its been busy on here!

Laura, congrats on your new niece, and I hope that your back is better now!  

Dinky, well done on the follicles and good luck for EC on Tues  

Orchid and Rose,   for the last part of your 2ww

Hello to everyone else, I am finding it hard to keep up with everyone at the mo!!
 to all !

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Dinky - gosh it really is follicle city with you. Glad you've got a confirmed date so you can focus on that.  I'm not around sun eve but am around most of the rest of the week if you're staying around??

Orchid - think positively....  

Rose         keep away from the pee sticks!


Hope everyone else is ok. Have been a bit quiet...have been reading to keep up with your news but not posting. 

Dx


----------



## winky77

Hi Dottie..


I could do monday lunch if that works for you?....that's if I've not spontaneously combusted by then.....am not sure if it is possible to get any more bloated !! It would be lovely to see you again. 

I'm heading down to friend's near Winchester for the days inbetween and then getting train straight back up North after ET so not going to be in London that much. 

Hope can enjoy your month off tx...

..Dinky xx


----------



## muddypaws

Dinky, great news on the eggs and EC  . Sounds about the same as my last cycle. Just remember to drink lots of fluid - after EC I felt even more bloated and was in quite a bit of pain - on verge of OHSS but was fine. They told me that the follicles once empty of eggs fill up with more fluid and this is why you have to drink lots and why you'll feel more bloated initially. Just keep this in mind cos if you are in pain lots of travelling might be tricky. Hopefully it'll be fine but just wanted to let you know about my experience as an egged up person!! Have you thought about the possibility of blastocysts if you get lots of embryos? Might want to figure that into the time equation as they would be put back on day 5. It's all so exciting and am keeping everything crossed for you!!

Muddy


----------



## dottiep

Hi Dinky

I'm afraid lunch doesn't really figure in my day.... generally meetings throughout! (I really should look at my life / work balance!).  Never mind.  Will be thinking of you.

Hugs
Dx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!! Just a quick update from me - just back from the scan at The Wessex. Took my mum along today as I was rather down and worried about things when I had my scan on Thursday and just felt I needed a bit of moral support. Also on a Saturday morning it is mainly couples at my clinic so it is nice to have someone there yourself!!

The good news is that everything is fine and going according to plan. The consultant got a good view of both my ovaries today and there are seven follicles of good sizes on each ovary - so 14 all together. I have another scan on Monday morning and egg collection is pencilled in for 9.30 on Wednesday morning - so I am one day behind you Dinky!! Hopefully we can meet up in Romsey on Thursday - I should be fine by then! My lining measured 14mm so I was pleased with that too!

I am in quite a lot of discomfort especially if I don't empty my bladder on a regular basis!   So I am staying around home today with maybe a quick trip out to the shops. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend - although the weather down here is awful today, 

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Computer has being playing up so sorry not sent any messages.

Thanks for your kind messages in reply to my last one. Glad to see some positive news on her for some of you.  Good luck with EC's and transfers.

Things have gone from bad to worse really.  Had my FSH and Ovarian Reserve tests done, results showed FSH 8.8 which is ok as they like it under 10.  However, my ovarian reserve is low at 12.07.
Apparently they scale tham as:
Optimal: 28.00 - 48.00
Satisfactory: 15.00 - 28.00
Low: 2.2 - 15.00
Very low: 0.0 - 2.2

Mum went through the menopause at 39 so it looks like im following suit.

Just went home and cryed, all I seem to do when I leave the hospital these days.  Consultant has written prescription for 4 Menopur powder as opposed to the 2 I had last time.  Then maybe have to deal with hospital on red allert for sperm, apparently new ones coming out of quarantine dont want to donated to single women  
When I asked re shipping of sperm I was told they hadnt done this before.  They are holding one donor back from couples at mo as he will give to single women, then the couples can have the new from quarantine sperm.  Hoping that he will not have achieved 10 pregnancies by my next cycle.

To top it all, my manager asked me in the week, if I was really that desperate to have a baby that id use donor eggs (in the future) and ship sperm from over sea's.  How I didnt give her a mouthful I dont know.  I just simply told her what I had read on the hospital wall:
'There is only one thing more painful that having a baby, NOT HAVING ONE'.
At that point she shut up.

Sorry for going on
Luck and        
to everyone old and new.
Chowy
xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Chowy,
Sorry to read you're feeling down.... Have you been told that you're going thro POF?  I would seriously speak to your consultant about your results as 8.8 for FSH isn't bad at all.  My friend, whose dad is a consultant abroad, says he doesn't use AMH as can be misleading and is very new.  he goes by FSH. 
As for your boss - I expect she means well but just doesn't know what to say.  I know my dad's like that and can be insensitive with some of his comments.
Stay strong
R x x


----------



## winky77

Hi Chowy....sorry you are feeling down.

It may be that there are different possible scales on AMH and I don't want to confuse matters but did you have the measure pmol/L ? When I had it done in Glasgow the ranges were as follows:

<1.0pmol/L - a negligible response to fertility drugs expected
1.0 to <5.0pmol/L - a reduced response to fertility drugs expected
5.0 to 15 pmol/L - a normal response to fertility drugs expected
>15pmol/L - a high response to fertility drugs expected (increased risk of OHSS)

My result was 17 and was put on lower level of drugs than might expect for my age as a result. According to this scale your result of 12 falls within the normal range?! And your FSH is good so that's what most go off (as Mini says!)

..Dinky x


----------



## winky77

Sorry....also meant to say thanks to Muddy for the water tips. I didn't realise I'd get more bloated afterwards!!!!  I was working on the basis of changing into my jeans before I head off as I thought when all the eggs were out my stomach would go down....no such luck eh!!  My travelling on EC day is not too bad....taxi to Waterloo then less than an hour on the train and friend is then picking me up. I have a pretty high pain threshold but are we allowed to take painkillers ?!?!  I hope I don't bump into anyone I know in London.....sweatpants and no makeup........not a good look for me!!!! ...and no deodrant?!?!?.......not a good smell either!!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, sorry that you are feeling down. Sending you lot of   and  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Chowy

Hi

Thanks for you input.  Im not sure how it was measured as had the test reults over the phone, but when I get next AF and start again i'll ask.

Dinky, perhaps im asking a weird question but why no deoderant??  Am I missing something and your not allowed to use it when you go for EC?

Have to say I did laugh at the KY jelly/toothpaste, you never know you may find a new tooth whitening system and you'll earn millions.

Rose you must be in the wrong paart of England, in Warwickshire we have beautifull blue skies.  Have just bathed and groomed my 2 babies/dogs for a show in Bristol tomorrow.  They would so love a human baby to join them in the future.

Love and luck to everyone.
Chowy
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Chowy -   sorry that you've been so upset by your test results. I know it's worrying, but I'd really try not to put too much store by this. It seems to me from all the reading I've done, that the test results are little more than a guideline to how you might respond to fertility drugs, and not really an indication at all of whether you will actually get pregnant successfully or not. This whole IVF thing is such an inexact science and I'm just not at all convinced that the test results really predict very much at all. So try to stay positive about things. 
Hope your clinic can sort out the sperm shortage problem for you before your next cycle
And yes, no deodorant, perfume, make up or anything for EC - not sure why but that's what they tell you....

Rose - these last few days of the 2WW are very tough (not that I actually got there on either cycle having started my period on day 7-8 both times but I can imagine!) - as you say, it's either worked or it hasn't - there's nothing you can do but wait. Try to keep busy and stay positive....fingers crossed you'll get first time lucky!
Hmm, LWC didn't give me any KY/gel lubricant to help with the suppositories - maybe I should complain?! 

Katie - fabulous news re your 14 follies - told you there was nothing to worry about   Good luck for EC this week - busy week for everyone this week it seems!

I'm feeling a bit off colour at the moment. Not sure what's wrong but I just seem to want to sleep all the time. Had 9 hours last night, got up at 8 and went shopping. Came home and slept this afternoon from 3.30-6pm....not sure what's wrong with me. Have a bit of a sore throat and my back is still bad too.....but the sleeping thing is pretty odd. Wonder if I should get my thyroid levels tested again....

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

yep......no nail polish either.....so that's a fun morning for me tomorrow cleaning off my lovely red tootsies...and might as well wax my bikini line too....shame when you do it cos doctors will be down there rather than some hunky bloke!!  

Rose.....hilarious nearly using KY jelly as toothpaste!!

Laura....hope you get over the tiredness soon.

Aweeze...hope you got your dog settled! 

Have a question on the cyclogest....I think I've got 3 boxes of 15 and was wondering how many i need to take down to London with me..presumably not all of it!!  Any of you recent IVFs have any advice? 
..Dinky xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dinky - one pessary in the morning and one in the evening from day of EC (ie you start in the evening after EC)....so you won't need more than a box with you down in London

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Chowy, sorry to hear you're not feeling to good. This can be a difficult journey and as the others say IVF is still an inexact science and as those with excellent results sometimes struggle to get BFPs while those with less positive tests get them straight off. 

Laura, hope you feel better soon. You've been through a lot so its no wonder if you need some down time.  for a relaxing weekend and that you feel brighter soon. 

Rose, hang in there. Not long to go now.   Brushing your teeth with KY sounds like not much fun.  

Great news on the follie front Katie & Dinky. If you do fancy a tea after EC give me a shout. Would be great to catch up even if you're sans deodorant! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Cheers Laura.....will just pack the one box then. 

Felix....I'll take your mobile number with me and text you so you have mine.  Would be nice to have coffee or lunch before I get my train if you are free and I am still standing!

Just done last puregon injection....hurrah!  And now for last sleep in my house before I return hopefully pregnant! Oh my god....that thought has freaked me out again.....this all feels very surreal! 

Nighty night everyone...

...Dinky xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lou hope you&ellis have a great holiday.
Girls well done with all the growing follicles and ec. The no nail polish is usual with all ga or iv sedations in case we get cyanosed etc they can see and also monitor the oxygen in the blood by sensors. The perfume+product ban is that eggs and embryos are sensitive to chemicals in the air and they may perish.
I am still pc less !


----------



## muddypaws

Chowy, looks like you were in Bristol today...sorry I missed you!! Hope the show went well...where was it by the way? Also, agree with others regarding AMH, if that is the test that you are referring to in terms of ovarian reserve. My AMH was 2.07 (of what I don't know) and I was told that this was fine but according to what's been quoted this would have been low? However, I got loads of eggs both times so I wouldn't be worrying about it if this is the only indicator of menopause....ask for more info about it before you upset yourself any more. It's all so difficult but your FSH level is OK so try not to worry until somebody tells you that there's a problem...and even then get a second opinion!

All the EC girls are looking good...great news. Dinky, also to say that the old going to the loo thing frequently is a good plan after EC too as I found that when I held on, going was then a bit (correction, really) painful for the first few days!! Great! Hopefully you will be fine, I was the first time round and so was a bit surprised the second time....hopefully this was just a blip (or perhaps a slip by the Consultant with that needle...yowwwww!). Hope your trip down to the ole smoke was OK and enjoy your week...it's all very exciting.  


Muddylane


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps...well this is me now down in London after an epic 6 hours train journey!  Had a lovely dinner and chat with Rose....it's so wonderful to meet people who share the same journey!     Bit of a crazy end to the evening tho....thought i had time to get back to Stratford before trigger injection was due but wasn't counting on engineering works suspending the Jubilee line     Ended up having to change at Canary Wharf and realised I was running out of time so I went and shot up in the loos of All Bar One!!!    It was a bit of a juggling act with a folder on my knee as a makeshift table and needless to say I used lots of alcohol wipes as not the most hygenic of conditions.....felt like a right junkie.....won't forget that one will I !!!

now for sleeps......personals 2 moro......xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

dinky had to laugh at your shooting up in pub toilets-I've done it in the disabled pub toilets-more room!as I also had my donors partner as he did all my injections-I'm sure if anyone saw us going in they'd have never believed it was 4medical treatment! At the ff meets there was always someone shooting of for a jab during dinner.
really hope all goes well in everyones follicle city! L x


----------



## lulumead

sorry I've missed so much...been busy with lots of eggs and follies...exciting.  Hope some get transfered and you're heading off to the 2ww.

xx


----------



## kylecat

Hello girls! hope we are well well - dinky you made me laugh lots with the 'shooting up' scenario in the toilets - hilarious! Seriously, though, glad you are on track for tommorrow - really looking forward to hearing your news with all those lovely eggs of yours! I will text you tommorrow to check all went well!    

Thanks to all you other girls for your good wishes! I am extremely uncomfortable today - walking around and sitting down suddenly are very painful. Even the scan this morn was not pleasant. The nurse told me that normally ovaries are the size of almonds - mine are now the size of small oranges!!  

Tonight at 9pm I have to do my HCG trigger jab and then I go for egg retrieval at 9.30am wed. So I am 24 hours behind you dinky!! 

Take care everyone - I'm off to lay on the sofa with my heated wheatbag!
Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Hi Katy...sorry you are feeling uncomfortable today....I don't feel too bad physically today....in fact friday was my worst day....I almost feel like nothing is happening now?!?!? 

I am feeling a bit emotional tho cos I only got my donor choices at 3.45pm after hounding the clinic since friday. (Apparently Amy has left/is leaving and I had such a good chat with her last time). Finally I got a call from Stephano and he emailed 3 profiles.....but I'm not that keen on any of them ...    2 are only 5-8 and as I'm really short I was looking for taller as compensation (is that bad?)....only one has known fertility and I know they have to start somewhere but I can't help that it bothers me.  Also all 3 ethnic origins are non UK....I did say white European was ok but they are all from countries that I don't know too well and I suddenly found that that matters to me!?  This all feels very last minute....cos it is...but Stephano is now trying to find one or two more which he can hopefully email to me tonight and I have also arranged to go into the clinic for 7.45 to talk it over with him (feels odd doing this with a man too if I am honest  ) ....My iui profiles were so much better and know I am really kicking myself for not putting a reserve on one of them.  Oh heck.....


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Di - sorry to hear about the late news re donor. Bad news that Amy is leaving, she's always been so quick to respond. But sounds like Stephano is doing what he can to help. Try not to worry about talking to a man about it - remember it's all just business to them (besides if I can lie back legs akimbo and discuss which embryos to put back with male embryologist, you can certainly talk sperm donors fully clothed   )
And I know it's easy to say, but you won't care at all about the donor once you are pregnant. 

And on top of that, worth pointing out that my parents are/were both tall (mum is 5 10 at least, dad was over 6 foot) and of us 3 girls, 2 of us are 5 ft 5/6 (very average) and the other lucky sister got all the height! You can just never tell how these things are going to turn out....

Katie - sorry to hear you're a bit uncomfortable - it'll all be worth it in the end though. Not long now...

Wishing you both lots of luck for EC tomorrow/Weds   

Hello to everyone else and hope you're all OK. I've got horrid cold, am feeling really crap, have to go to Helsinki tomorrow, back late Weds and then off on holiday early Fri am so feeling super stressed about getting everything sorted before holiday whilst feeling so yukky....so excuse lack of personals etc. Am thinking of you all

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

dinky I really hope it all goes well & you get a donor you are comfortable with. 
Laura hope your feeling better in time for your holiday. L x


----------



## dottiep

Dinky - I know what you mean about shooting up in toilets.  It feels a bit surreal the first time then just a necessity!  Wishing you all the luck in the world for EC.

Katie - it's horrid feeling so 'full' isn't it?  Not long now though. Truly hope all goes well for you too.

Laura - sorry to hear you're feeling poorly. Hope things pick up for you so you can chill out and really enjoy your break in France.

Let's hope that Orchid's BFP is the first of many on here.

Love to all 
Dottie
xx


----------



## lulumead

Sounds like you need your break Laura.

Dinky, hope donor gets sorted - try not to stress, fingers crossed the right one will be on offer.

Katie: hope the orange ovaries aren't too painful!  Good luck for EC.

lxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dinky - hope everything gets sorted with the Donor.  All the best for tomorrow too         
Katie good luck for your EC too        
Laura know what you mean, am off on holiday sunday, got so much to do plus duty all week so time is tight!
Have a lovely time tho.
Hi to everyone else
R x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dinky, all the best for tomorrow, hope that you sort everything out re: the donor  

Kate, hope you feel a bit more comfortable soon, good luck for Weds  

Laura, as Lulu said - it sounds like you really do need a break. Hope you are feeling better soon  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Dinky, wishing you heaps of  for EC. Hope all is well with donor. Sounds like fate is intervening. Hope its a good sign & you will be chuckling over your baby this time next year thinking how lucky you were that you had this quandary now & you and he/she found each other as a result. Also as the others say the fact that the donor might be a bit shorter doesn't necessarily mean your child will be. It can skip a generation or a sibling.  

Laura, sorry to hear you're feeling stressed. Enjoy your holiday!

Katie, wishing you a lovely drugs free, as comfy as possible day & a very successful EC. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Dinky - hope all goes well with EC today and that you found a donor that you were happy with. as the others say as soon as you get that BFP and hold your precious bundle that you won't care less about how tall etc your donor was.

Katie - Not long to wait for you either, lots of luck and   for tomorrow.

Laura - hope you are feeling better


Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Dinky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dinky Hope all went well today hun
L x


----------



## orchidsage

Dinky - Hope everything went great for you today!!  I was typing your name Kinky there, thats the hormones for you..... 

Orchid
x


----------



## pippa38h

Dinky - I forgot to wish you well for today, yesterday.  What did you decide on the donor front?
Hope all went well, drink lots and lots!

Katie - good luck for tommorow. (Eggs popping all over the place at the mo!)


Pippa


----------



## winky77

Hey girls - having to post from my blackberry as can't get a wireless signal at my mates!  Big thanks for all the kind wishes!  EC went very well - got 15 lovely eggs so happy with that!  Unfortunately the wrigglies of my last minute donor choice were not behaving as well so its going to be ICSI and a few more ££ to shell out ! I have to say that I had a really easy time for ET - felt fine pretty much straightaway - maybe as floaty as having had one or two G&Ts!  Met felix for lunch which was great and then headed down to stay at my friends.  Have had no pain at all and havr spent the rest of the day chatting!  Finally conceded to come to bed a couple of hours earlier than normal but now I am just lying here messaging you lot ! !  My only wobble has been putting the cyclogest up my bot - just immediately want to TMI ! Poo or fart it out again !  
I hope the rest goes as well! Katie - as I said earlier - nothing to worry about - will be thinking of you 2moro XX. Sorry will do personals & read posts when have more than a 2inch screen !  XX dinky kinky !


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Dinky - well done xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Katie





Have one of each colour


----------



## dottiep

Dinky - just got home & saw your news.  Congratulations on 15 eggs - that's great. Truly hope you get good fertilisation rate.  I know it's more dosh for ICSI but will be worth it if (when!) you get a BFP!  Hope you are feeling ok - drink lots & lots & lots of water.

Katie - best of luck for tomorrow - keep us posted. 

Big hugs
Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dinky great news about the 15 fighters!! Really hope that you have a great fertilization rate tomorrow.  LWC seem to often need to ICSI at the last minute- happened to my friend but she has her boy from it so can't complain too much.

Katie really hope that your EC tomorrow goes smoothly. Will be thinking of you

L x


----------



## muddypaws

Great news Dinky! I have had ICSI both times and it reassures you that the eggs have had the best chance of fertilising, even though there's more cost. Mind you, if it's the fault of the wrigglies from them, surely you ought to get the ICSI bit for free? Whatever, best of luck for lots of embryos tomorrow!!!! Know what you mean about the cyclogest! Not very delicate is it!?

Good luck for tomorrow Kylecat  

Muddylane


----------



## Roo67

Dinky - well done on 15 eggs,  for great fertilisation results overnight

Katie - Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congrats Dinky and all the best Katie!
R x x


----------



## winky77

Just heard from LWC (finally as they had left a message on my home phone...and of course I am not there!....and I was sat on pins by my mobile for the last 3 hours!!!....derrr !!)

Good News is that I have 10 fertilised out of the 15 !!!!             

Fingers crossed they are all good to go Grade 1s by friday !!!  

Am so relieved...!!

..Dinky xxx


----------



## Felix42

That's brilliant news Dinky. Sooo pleased for you. Its all looking good.  Lovely to meet up with you yesterday lunchtime too. So hard to go back to work afterwards though!

Kylecat, hope you got on ok today. Been thinking about you lots too this morning & sending lots of   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Dinky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

fantastic news Dinky - another hurdle over!!


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!! Just a quick post as in a little bit of pain so going back to bed in a minute! EC was fine this morn - got 8 lovely eggs which was bang on target as they expect 8-10 on the antagonist cycle!!  

Felt a bit woozy up until lunchtime and just been reading magazines and chatting to mum this afty. Got quite a bit of wind and it's causing a bit of pain inside - I suppose I should expect that as they've done a lot of poking around down there today!  

Great news for dinky - lovely to chat to you earlier, 

Thanks girls for all your good wishes last night  

Love
(a very tired) Katie xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Well done Katie - lots of hugs and rest now hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie - so pleased that you got a good crop of eggs, hope that they are all fertilising now!!
L x


----------



## lulumead

great news Dinky and Katie...think August is going to be good....08/08 - chinese lucky 8 must be rubbing off!
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Check you dinky!!!  That's really good news.  All thebest for Friday.

katie, brilliant news on your EC.... rest up and take it easy.

Hi to everyone else,
R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dinky, great news on the embies!! Fingers crossed for you for Friday  

Katie, glad that EC went well for you - good news on the eggs! Take it easy.  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Dinky - great fert rate, hope that they continue to grow and you have some lovely grade 1 embies to transfer

Katie - 8 egg is great news, sorry you are in pain, rest up and take it easy,   for some great news for you too in the morning.

I've had a couple of e-mails from Stepan and he has matched me with some embies, frozen on day 1 that he hopes to take to 5day blasts, so just waiting for Af them I'll be back off to Brno for another go. Really excited to be starting again, but obviously anxious at the same time. Will keep you updated

Roo x


----------



## Damelottie

Good news Roo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fan...bloody....tastic news Roo!
All the best
R x x


----------



## muddypaws

Great news Dinky, Kylecat and Roo too!    

Hope this is a positive omen for us single gals this month and this year.  


Muddylane


----------



## dottiep

Dinky - great hit rate.  Fingers crossed they all become grade 1 and you have lots of frosties/

Katie - sorry you are not feeling great after EC but a great crop - hope for good news for you too tomorrow

Roo - great news for you too?  When are you hoping to go?  Was expecting stepan to email me too yesterday with a match  - will chase him...

Hi to all

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

too I'm so pleased that stephan had good news for you. 
I had a consultation at ARGC yesterday with mr T,  he has it my mind in a spin now he still says I shouldn't use my own womb but may could try with my own eggs in a surrogate-easier said than done but suggested cycling & freezing embryos, find mrs wonderful & hope they defrost& also do this along side a donor embryo one! My head is in a spin& af arrived-my donor thinks we should do one de cycle in Barcelona and see,he didn't think I should have gone to the appt 
L x


----------



## winky77

Roo....great news you'll be heading out to Brno soon xx

JJ - what a frustrating consultation...I can see how it would get you in a spin...i hope you can concentrate on Barcelona and take on step at a time  xx


Thanks to everyone for all the positive vibes....your support means so much to me.....I am feeling really excited about ET 2moro now!  I've managed to book acupuncture before and after so that will be good and then getting the train about 3pm ish. 

..Dinky xxx


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 -    .

Maybe your donor was right


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Have decided to go through with Barcelona and see at the end of the day what is it one cycle and some heartache as at least I am not being pumped full of drugs! my donor's mum found an article in an Irish paper about a German clinic doing surrogacy and is sending it over for us.

Dinky really hope that ET goes well 
L


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - for what it's worth I think sticking with your Barcelona plan is the right way to go. You were quite happy with that and so is the clinic over there, so good to give it a go.  If not, then you always have Mr T's suggestions to fall back on next time round - but here's really hoping that you won't need a next time
Got everything crossed for you  

Di and Katie - we've been texting anyway, but great news for both of you. Wishing you all the very best for ET....and a happy positive 2WW!

Roo - think that might have been the other thread but anyway great that you've been matched again and are heading back out to Reprofit. You know you can get pregnant now, so this one is the one for you I'm sure  

As for me, well I've got foul cold, am losing my voice, and am going on holiday tomorrow- typical! Oh well, lounger by the swimming pool, good novel and glass of something suitably chilled should sort me out. Waiting for AF to arrive (due next Mon) to kick off FET cycle. To be honest am just trying not to think too much about it at the moment as it just makes me sad and stressed. I want to be pregnant/have a baby so much that it's best to just put those feelings in a little box and try and get on with life in the meantime or I feel like I'll just get stuck in the sadness/frustration. Hmm, think the cold is making me feel a bit sorry for myself - was in Finland Tues/Weds for work, got back late last night and then couldn't sleep as kept coughing so over tired as well.
Think this holiday has come at the right time (although will be hard sharing a villa with 3 happy couples and their 7 children - sometimes I think I must be a glutton for punishment....but you can't avoid your friends with kids just because you don't have any yourself can you?)

Anyway, will try to keep up with all your news via the phone but prob won't post much next week. Will be thinking of you all though -especially Dinky, Katie and the other 2WW girls. Hoping for lots more good news soon

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So how weird is that? Today is day 24 and I start bleeding this afternoon - I'm sure the drugs must be messing with me as 24 days seems very short for a cycle (I did have a 24 day cycle in March which was the one after the medicated IUI but usually they are 27-28 days...)

Don't think LWC are too pleased but I've insisted on going ahead with the FET cycle even though I can't be scanned until day 11 (they wanted day 2 and day 9 but I don't get back from France until day 11)
Have said I'll take responsibility for cancelling if I have to - what have I got to lose, just the money for the prognova tabs and the scan....and I'm sure with FET abroad you don't have scans on days 2, 9, 11 etc etc - sometimes I think LWC overdoes it a bit with the scanning....

Anyway by my reckoning that makes the FET end of w/c 18th Aug or early the following week....as long as no nasty cysts or other problems crop up....feels a bit unreal really....just hope I get as lucky as Orchid and Tommie...

Just been for fake tan - can't beat it! Now I really must pack...

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Lauris - smear lots of vic on the soles of your feet and then put some socks on when you get into bed. Particulalry rub lots of it under your toes. I put big big blobs of it all over. It'll make you have a good nights sleep.

Nobody ever believes me but IT WORKS!!! I'm not called the Sparkly Snot Queen for nothing you know


----------



## Felix42

Laura, my AF arrived a week early after my cancelled IVF. I think maybe my cycle was super charged somehow by the drugs. Weird. Good for you insisting!

Fingers crossed for the FET. 

Hope you have a lovely holiday and good luck with Emma's cure. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks girls

Off to buy some Vicks - would give pretty much anything for a decent night's sleep (hmm, perhaps it's good practice for motherhood!)

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Smear loads of it Lauris. No delicate rubbing in - lots.    It feels a bit weird but OK when you get your socks on


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

laura hope you recover with emma's remedy + enjoy ur hold. The first scan is only to see if lining is thin enough & on my last cycle they said to me not to bother as for me it is a given it gets thin enough at the start of cycle and a day 11 scan should be fine too
Dinky&katie hope your both ok 
L x


----------



## kylecat

Oh Laura - so sorry you are feeling ill - Emma's suggestion sounds good though!! Hope that a bit of relaxing sorts you out! Pleased to hear that FET is underway - go with your instincts - the clinic is just being over protective but our bodies can stand an awful lot so go for it! I have said before, I have read of so many women on here conceiving with FET after unsuccessful IVF's, that I am feeling very positive for you this time - I know how much you want this - you'll be a fantastic mum.  

Roo - over the moon to hear that you have your next trip to Brno planned. As Laura said, you have been pregnant once and there is no reason whatsoever why it can't happen again. Please keep us updated with all your progress.    

JJ1 - I am glad that you are still determined to go to barcelona - sometimes you need to trust your instincts -the experts (even Mr T!) don't always get things right!!! Good luck to you on your journey. 

I had a lovely lunch with Di, Di's friend and jenny today in southampton. Di's friends little boy is adorable and fed the ducks along the river. Di and I ate things we wouldn't be able to on the 2ww!! Unfortunetly I am still in quite a lot of pain from the EC and now I have trapped wind from the cyclgest it is not nice!!  All fun and games though! I had great news from the clinic this morn - 3/4 of the eggs fertilised successfully and are doing well! So I currently have 6 tiny little embryos. If ALL 6 continue to develop well, then we may try for blastocyst transfer on monday, if not then saturday will be transfer day (which I think is more likely). They will also let me know if I have some to freeze so fingers crossed but if not I am chuffed anyway!

Thanks girls for all your good wishes and lots and lots of luck to Di for her ET tommorrow  

Love Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Katie..it was lovely to see you and Jenny too!  I am so sorry you are still suffering..and seem to have the lion's share of the discomfort.  I feel almost guilty to be so tigger-like but then you'll probably have a really easy labour and I'll be in labour for like a week !!   

Laura....weird about the AF but brings everything forward for you so that is some compensation
!  I hope the cold disappears before you head off. 

JJ - good for you sticking to the plan with Barcelona....reckon I would do the same. 


Roo....roll on Brno again!


Hi to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ! I agree, I'd probably go down the same route and try everything before going down the surrogacy route.  I think consultants mean well but can be so bloody blunt at times!  
You take care, will be sending    by the bucket full your way...
R x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to say a hugh well done to DI and Katie, fingers crossed for ET.

Roo Im glad you are back on track and trying again honey, thats really good news.  I may be asking you re Reprofit at a later date as am filling in forms for Stephan at mo, at least that way i'll be on list for donor eggs if I need them.

       to you all.

Chowy xx


----------



## winky77

Quick question.......how much water does it take to have a full bladder and when to drink it??  And did others fill their bladders before or after accupuncture ...I have booked beforehand (finish half hour before ET).....have visions of spouting lots of little fountains as the pins go in!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

think it depends on your bladder - mine appears to be very small as it doesn't take much water for me to feel very full....

I'd advise less rather than more, you can always top up (whereas the alternative is to be in quite a lot of pain from overfull bladder when she presses down with the ultrasound thingie)

I drank after acupuncture - couldn't face 20 mins on the couch wanting the loo  

On my second IVF cycle she said I hadn't drunk enough and sent me out to drink more and wait 20 mins but it was no real hardship....unless you're in a rush of course...

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow - hope you get 2 really good ones
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Its impossible to know - bladder capacity varies enormously  . That isn't much help really is it?? Would agree with going gently though and then topping up if you need to. I overdid it once when I was going for a scan and suddenly had a NIGHTMARE in the carpark. Honestly, I had to pee by the side of the car     . Thank god nobody saw   . Then I had to quickly buy a litre of water and drink it on the way to the room


----------



## Damelottie

Funny how some clinics want you to have a full bladder for ET and some don't. Mine didn't mention it at all and I definitely didn't xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dinky, good luck for ET tomorrow  

Roo, good news about going back out to Brno  

Katie, good news about the embies fertilising, all the best for ET  

Laura, hope you feel better tomorrow and have a well deserved rest on holiday  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

JJ1 - I agree with the others, I would go out to spain and try with donor eggs expecially since you seemed to respond well to your monitored cycle. 

Dinky - Hope all goes to plan tomorrow - will be thinking of you.

Laura - Hope you feel better soon, good job you're single with all that vicks rubbed on your feet tonight  , Hope you have a relaxing break, I'm sure you'll be fine with a few glasses of vino - I'm sure i would indulge and better than answering all those awkward questions too. 

Katie - Fab news on your embies - will be   for them to continue to do well and grow to blasts.

I never had a full bladder for transfer, good job too as he was rooting around for a while and could have been a bit embarrassing peeing on the table 
 trust you to be caught short, good job the car park wasn't busy 

Thanks for all the good wishes, have a couple of weeks to wait for AF then start my meds.

Love and   to all

Roo xx


----------



## Roo67

Forgot to say Laura I only ever had one scan for IUI on day 14ish and the same on my FET before going out to Brno - it does seem a bit of an overkill to have more. Good on you for sticking to your guns


----------



## muddypaws

Lots of good news on here. Good vibes for ET tomorrow Dinky and Sat or later Kylecat   

Lauris, I am having my first scan tomorrow and then have a day 11 scan (11 days after starting the progynova) and that's it for my FET so sounds like your day 11 scan would be fine if you were at my clinic so sure it will be no problem. My transfer planned for Friday 29th August...seems so long away still! Mind you it's a good job as my GP surgery failed to let me know that one of the blood tests hadn't been collected correctly and needed to be repeated....they've known this for 2 weeks and didn't tell me even when I phoned previously to get results!! I was so angry and ended up crying in front of practice manager when asking for an explanation of the mistake. Now I have to have it done again tomorrow, have to take ice in to the sugery and take the blood on ice to the hospital myself!! This is all at 10am having been for a scan at 8.30am at the clinic, 45 min drive away. Why why why...? Beginning to think that I am jinxed...it's such hard work. 

Tempted not to even have the test now as not sure if it will be back in time now. Anyone with knowledge about the clotting tests any advice? It's a fasting homocysteine function test - other clotting tests seem OK except surgery can't tell me if one of them has actually been done as Gp thinks that anticardiolipin and lupus anticoagulant are the same thing but I don't think that's the case as why would clinic ask for both otherwise. GGrrrrrrr....I'm exhausted!

Anyway, enough of me....looking forward to the Sept meet up and hope for some good news from others by then....  


Muddylane


----------



## Damelottie

I've got used to the blooming AF pains now  . Just impossible to tell if its a good sign or bad so I just eat another doughnut


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps -  IAM PUPO !!!!  Had 7
grade 1s so some frosties too as insurance policy - altho a couple still needed another cell so don't know if they are defo yet !  They kept asking if I wanted 3 put back in - think just cos they can with me being an oldie - but as my results so far have belied my age I thought I had better not push it !  Have only 2 arms and 2 boobies after all !  Am so excited - 08.08.08 hopefully auspicious day !!  And am just on train back up north now reading top sante mag - has list of 8 things to do this month and no. 8 is that if undergoing fertility treatment research has shown that laughter can boost chances of conceiving !!!  So let's keep our sense of humour girls !!  XX di ps. On blackberry so will do personals later x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congrats DinkY!!!!! Take care adn chill.....
R x x


----------



## winky77

mmmm.....bit difficult to chill....am now on second leg of journey in back of parent's car on route to Scotland.  Parent's are slightly deaf and therefore blasting out Celine Dion.....am afraid embies will jump ship in protest so am being anti-social with my Ipod and some proper music!  tra la la.......


----------



## Damelottie

Good god   . Celine Dion? I wouldn't hang around either. Good plan - get some decent music into them


----------



## kylecat

Hilarious Di!! I can't stand Celine Dion - I bet your embies are sick of it too!!

I vaguely remember some music playing during my egg collection on Wednesday! When I came back to the land of the living I asked the nurse what the music was. Apparently one of the nurses loves Westlife so they'd been playing their CD all morning! I then told the nurse in a rather bossy way, that they could have put some decent music on - god they probably thought I was a right stroppy cow! Luckily, the nurse and I shared a love of Take That so all was good in the end!

Take care on your journey home Di and have an early night tonight

Katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

That reminds me - when I got on the carpark bus to take me to the terminal at Stansted I was the only one on it. Suddenly blaring out was that song 'sisters are doing it for themselves'. It so made me laugh


----------



## dottiep

Di - have visions of you in back of car trying to drown out Celine.....made me smile anyway!  Glad to hear all went well and you may get frosties too.  Welcome to 2WW.

Katie - keeping fingers crossed your embies behave overnight and have a growth spurt.  Keep us posted tomorrow.  Can't believe how many people are cycling right now.

Dx


----------



## winky77

aahhhh...Celine Dion has been killed off and it's now Enya......not quite as bad i spose!  My parents music taste includes Celine Dion, Enya, Roger Whittaker and Russell Watson......and that's about it!  Amy Winehouse came on for a moment but it turned out to be the traffic news cutting in a bit early......this is the longest journey ever....I just want to be home now with my    but another hour or so to go........    I'm much more patient when I'm driving!!!!  


Katie.....    for ET 2moro......I look 4ward to hearing how you've got on and being on 2ww together! 

..Dinky xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie wishing you luck tomorrow -hope the 2ww ladies are doing ok and not going too mad l x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Di, i'm glad that all went well yesterday and you have some frosties (for siblings of course!) Good luck with your  

Katie, hope that all goes well for your ET today  

Hope that everyone else on the 2ww is doing okay

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best Katie!!! x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Di

Really pleased for you and your possible twins   

Take it easy with your own music not your parents and I wish you the baest of luck honey.

Chowy


----------



## dottiep

Ladies

Off to Far East with work later today for a week so probably won't be able to post but will try to read on phone to keep up with all the news.  Have sent fairy dust to our 2WW ladies over on the other thread.
have a good week all & look forward to catching up when back.

Hugs
Dx


----------



## suzie.b

Oooooh, Dottie, I love the far east.  How wonderful but maybe not if it's all going to be work work work. Hope you get some time to yourself for fun.

Hello and  to all on 2ww and about to participate.  Have been awol for a while (just too tired to do much) so got a lot of catching up to do.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------

